# 1st grow. 250w HPS



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 2, 2009)

this is ma 1st time growing, i have been helping ma bf for around a year now, an i decided to gibe it a go.

He has been kind enough to let me ave some of his seeds so, ive put 3 bubblisious and 2 dank dairy cheese. both of these are regular seeds so i hope that i get aleast 1 female.

i will b growing in a small but tall cupbord, wid a 250w HPS.

im still debating weather to grow in coco or soil. ive seen the difference that u get with growing in coco, but i cant b bothred with all this feeding lark. ill let him do that. i would prefer to a complete earthist.lol

any help and advise would b welcomed


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

good luck honey, any help u know ill give it lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 2, 2009)

cheers hunni


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

checked lol


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

I think if it's your first growing you'd better go with soil.
It's also better for your allround knowledge on growing medical marijuana.
I've never tried the bubblelicious but I have tried the Bubblegum.. not sure but are they related? 

Good luck,


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah a good multi-purpose compost will be very forgiving. I used it on my first grow ad i was very happy with the results.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## genfranco (Sep 2, 2009)

Ohhh Shit!... MR west is gonna get smoked ... You knows these ladies just have that touch... ok enough...LOL

Good luck Little G P!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

Subscribed.

I would probably recommend soil for a first grow too.

Got any pics of your set up so we can take a gander?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

Ha! First page bitches..... Pulling up a chair and lighting up (not really, I have to wait 2 more weeks) but when I do it's gonna be great!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Ohhh Shit!... MR west is gonna get smoked ... You knows these ladies just have that touch... ok enough...LOL
> 
> Good luck Little G P!


cheers Genfranco, ill try my best. now just gotta put the room together.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> I would probably recommend soil for a first grow too.
> 
> Got any pics of your set up so we can take a gander?


i will ave when i get ma light up. only got it yestered an was 2 baked to put it up. thanks mr west lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2009)

dont blame me, I didnt make u smoke out lol. We'll take som e pics wen we set it up laters lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

strolls in to class late...... mornin Ms Ganja sorry im late my er dog ate my alarm clock....

scrizzzibed!?!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2009)

gotta wait for the nonails to dry, so the waiting begines b4 we start lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> strolls in to class late...... mornin Ms Ganja sorry im late my er dog ate my alarm clock....
> 
> scrizzzibed!?!!!!!!!


 lol, no excuse. now go sit in the corner lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd say it wont happen again Ms but.......


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

lol no butts arounds ere


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 3, 2009)

what did i miss? got some fresh cut nemesis.... pass em round lads and ladys


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

im starting a grow of ma own willy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 3, 2009)

good on you aswell...another grower born everyday. have fun with it i,ll be watching.......but not in a creepy way lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, ill put picks up by the end of the week. still gotta wait for ma seeds to pop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

we'll be 10 pages deep into a grow journal with no picks lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

gotta wait for the no nails to dry. dont want the light falling


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 3, 2009)

Typical woman we got to wait for her nails to dry.(sarcasm)

So what medium are you going with?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

i wanna grow wid soil. try an do it as natural as possible


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 3, 2009)

I love doing it in soil its so dirty!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

an coco is just to much hassle.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 3, 2009)

I havent tryed coco I was thinking about trying a flood and drain just the rockwool cubes and way to go my bro inlaws selling his set up.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

thats cool, i aint got that much space to do hydo, an i wouldnt b confident wid nuts an stuff to venture out that far


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

SCRIBED!! Soz i'm late Rose, am i the 1st to call ya that? lol
Try plagron batmix soil, you don't need nutes for the first 2 weeks, i've been using it since i started and haven't had any problems its about a tenner for a 50 litre bag.
Good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

hahahah its like ladies night doon the club evenin lads this is the missus lol pint of ex luv


----------



## genfranco (Sep 4, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> thats cool, i aint got that much space to do hydo, an i wouldnt b confident wid nuts an stuff to venture out that far


Pssst... psssst... Mr west just makes it seem like Nutes are hard... its easier than you think and you can get organic ones. 
and also its nut*E*s... you dont want to be given anyone the wrong idea  ... although I wouldnt venture wid nuts either. 

OK ok lol.... later..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Pssst... psssst... Mr west just makes it seem like Nutes are hard... its easier than you think and you can get organic ones.
> and also its nut*E*s... you dont want to be given anyone the wrong idea  ... although I wouldnt venture wid nuts either.
> 
> OK ok lol.... later..


oh lol, ye mr west talked it through me today. i was making a mountain out of a mole hill. just got confuddled.

fink im gunna do coco, seening whats a difference its made to mr west plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

its all organic n makes yer plants go bananas, does mean more waterings tho


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 4, 2009)

debate over in going coco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

lol k Ms GP


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you boil coco after use and reuse it anyone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

you can but ive never heard of anyone boiling it?!?! just use cannazym n re use it, some have reported better results re-using coco but im not sure if its gospel fella


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 4, 2009)

cheers mate I can use this with soil too.


_Enzyme product creating a healthy root environment_

Increases medium resistance
Easy to use
More than 12 quality enzymes
Breaks down old/dead root material
Instant absorption
No harmful residues
Environmentally friendly
Suitable for all medium types
Supports medium/substrate recycling
any growroom pics princes.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 4, 2009)

hey lil ganja princess wud up? im really confused on giving my babies nutes also and how to or what kinda nutes fuck i wish i knew lol i stumbled across ur journal and i noticed theres sum confusion in here also.. if ne one cud help me out with my babies and giving them nutes thatd b so awsome https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html other then that i was going to ask u how many days has it been since u put away ur seeds for germinating?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 4, 2009)

they have bin in jiffy pots for over 48 hours now


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

so wats crackin my littel butterd crumpet?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 5, 2009)

2 dank dairy seeds, that's whats popping, just gotta wait for the 3 bub to pop now.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

woo almost there


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 5, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3030287]woo almost there[/QUOTE]

ye but the light still aint up, probably get the light up 2morrow nite, mayb more like monday


----------



## Mammath (Sep 6, 2009)

Seeds don't really need light until they poke their heads out.
They'll point in the right direction from gravity as long as you supply moisture, and warmth.

Then make sure your light source is secure and give them the stage


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 6, 2009)

ye thats why in letting them pop at mr west's. then i transport them in a few days when there all up, just waiting on one now

so that 2 cheese popped, an 2 bub


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye thats why in letting them pop at mr west's. then i transport them in a few days when there all up, just waiting on one now
> 
> so that 2 cheese popped, an 2 bub


 Stage one complete, nice work


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, ye stage 2 will take place monday. i fink the no nails has had long enought to set , (144 hours)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

stage 2+3 are complete the light is up











an the seeds have been repotted
these are the 2 Dank Dariy cheese






and these are the 2 bub







ive decided to do it in coco, now i understand the concept of it. we have decided to use 5lt water bottle covered in black card, due to the lack of space this will allow me to get more plants in.







mr west can use the water for his plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

and so it begins!!!! congrats Ms


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

tahnka now gotta transport for 4 of them from mr west's mine now


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

these are what i hope to b four girls sitting very nicely in ma cupbord. the only problem weve come to c is heat. nxt move is to get a can an fan, then mayb a tent.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2009)

Fans, cans and tents? the obsession has begun lol nice set up, it looks like all the elements for success are in place. You'll do 'em justice, i have faith in ya Rose


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the set up, a lil small but its perfect, keep us posted +REP


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2009)

It gets quite warm in there, ill take my thermom down wen we go down to turn it off.must be in the ninetys lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 7, 2009)

I had an open wing reflector like that and had to get rid of it for a sealed hood because of the heat. Is there any way to get an exhaust through the ceiling or do you have someone above you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

looks like someone else will be freezing bottles of water soon lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

shes in a block of flats lol no one below her but a community centre but ppl above and next door.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 9, 2009)

i bought a 23cm desk fan, an a 24h timer for the babies. only problem now is that its taken the temps an humidity down. 

temp: 28c
humidity: 36%

will need to look at alternitives

ive also given them there 1st feed. 1ml canna a + b wid 500ml water, ill wait till they get repooted into the 5lt water bottle them bump the feed up, but there looking up an alert at the min


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

I think thatll be fine babe, maybe try and get humditity up a bit lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

28C is sweet. Don't worry about that.
You'll get away with the RH too, I do...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 10, 2009)

oh cheers. i was getting a bit worried.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> oh cheers. i was getting a bit worried.


Yeah don't worry girl.

25C is the perfect temp for MJ, so I'd rather weed grow where it's a little warmer than cooler.

36% RH is on the lower side of the scale but still within idea for flowering.
You only want higher RH when ya vegging and we don't do that for long.
Stick a 'misted dome' over them... but why bother?
36% for big fat nawgs is perfect 

You got good genetics and Westy to mentor.
Just let MJ do her thing in those conditions.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah don't worry girl.
> 
> 25C is the perfect temp for MJ, so I'd rather weed grow where it's a little warmer than cooler.
> 
> ...


ye but they are still in veg, there only a week old from popping that is


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye but they are still in veg, there only a week old from popping that is


Did I not say don't worry?
Warmth, light, moisture... have they not got it all? 

Sit back and let'm grow


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, ye they have all that


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 13, 2009)

just a quick up to show ya how ma seedlings are doing







one of the bubalisious has developed well abormally






and these are 2 new addions to the closet 3 female jack flash clones, which were generously donated







comments apprecated


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2009)

Lookin great, how olda re your seedlings


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 13, 2009)

the seedlings are were 2 weeks on friday


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> just a quick up to show ya how ma seedlings are doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pic BUMP 


Cool, those are some big clones too, how long are you planning on Vegging them, or is it strait 12/12


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 13, 2009)

well ive topped the coles to try an slow them down a bit. im gunna switch to 12/12 wen the seedlings are a node or so bigger. still dont no if there girls or boys


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

this is a wierd plant, it has no top, I had to split the leaf and theres no top at end of stem. Maybe itll top its self lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2009)

lol yea that one kinda scares me


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

might just cut it off and hope it recovers


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2009)

That seedling will be fine IMO its got one proper node so it should get two branches. A self topping pheno lol
The nodes on those Jack Flashes should tighten up now they are under a stronger light


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 13, 2009)

Subbed..
Lovin the set up..very simple


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

one of the bubalisious has developed well abormally






Thats a bit of a strange one looks like a smilie face in the middle


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

what drugs u bin on welshy 2 c a smiley lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

haha thats what i was thinking, i looked for a couple minuets, i dont see a happy face


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

I can see it too


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I can see it too



u an welshy bin on the same stuff. i cant c a smiley face


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

I ain't smoked a thing in nearly 2 weeks, it must only show itself to the sane people lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> one of the bubalisious has developed well abormally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a white widow that did this exact same thing. just let it grow and the two side leafs will grow shoots out and become two main stems. i got a pic of mine finished right here>>>>>>>>


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

so it basically topped it self then lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2009)

yes is craaazy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

kool, well i hope its a girl now uve said that


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

I can see the smiley face honey, ill show ya if u like lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

its kinda like a side smile haha, damn im high


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

aaaaaahahahahah brilliant westy! love it


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

It's a witch!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 15, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> u an welshy bin on the same stuff. i cant c a smiley face


You havent been smoking enough weed if you cant see it now


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 15, 2009)

mr west said:


>


 pmsl, love it hunni. ye now i can c it. its happy weed lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2009)

you better keep some clones off of that one... I bet shes gonna end up being a very pretty keeper... and how many plants you can say where happy for you to grow them?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2009)

genfranco said:


> you better keep some clones off of that one... I bet shes gonna end up being a very pretty keeper... and how many plants you can say where happy for you to grow them?




only problem is franco. it might b smiling coz its a boy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

now if cabbage patch kids looked like that^^^^ every kid would have one


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

hahahaha its like toxic avenger for the naughties... love it


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

Adam Bomb he was called there was loads of em in the 80's lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Garbo kids ain't got nothing on that evil looking witch.
Fuck me that's one witchy looking creepy smurk. 
Go macro so we can see the wart of the c*nts face! 

... Should make for some great weed I say 

Let see who gets that last laugh!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2009)

well water all the plants today. the weird looking one has tooped itself. ill get pitures later to show u but its growing two tops


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 16, 2009)

i told you it would. now bow too me lol.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 16, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> only problem is franco. it might b smiling coz its a boy


Lets be optimistic!.. Although for you a smile would be from a boy...LOL


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


>



I just the think this thread is entertaining from the get go.
I look forward to the pics of the witch that has topped herself.
[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULq0DWDZmCk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULq0DWDZmCk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are the babies at 2 weeks

Dank Dairy Cheese











an these are the 2 bub











here is a close up of the freak






now all the babies. ive also potted on the 3 jack flashes into 5lt water bottles.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Coming on a treat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

you'll be swimming in buds in no time!! sweeeeet


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

I would prop ur seedlings up so they the same hight as ur clones try fro that even canopy babe


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2009)

Lookin great, there growing really fast now 

that one freak plant is so weird haha, 

why not cut the happy face off since its just growing up all weird haha

kinda scary if you ask me


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 17, 2009)

the seedlings look real nice, They're gonna really take off now. great work


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

im impressed aswell they look better than the seeds i popped recently lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 17, 2009)

See what happens mr west... You should have let our little princess do this a long time ago.... She would have made your grows better 3 grows ago at least...LOL... ok enough joking,

They are looking great ...im loving the freak ...outtoping plant...thats pimpin.



Lil ganja princess said:


> Here are the babies at 2 weeks
> 
> Dank Dairy Cheese
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking really good.
So how many plants you plan on cramming into that nook?


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

I think we wont put much more than wats there already. Gonna switch the timings soon lol, then see wot we get lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

let the games begin!!! thats gonna be a full cupboard in no time lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, im gonna have to take the self out that the plants are standing on to give bout 24 inches extra head room which is gonna be neededed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

hows the princess gonna roll ? SOG style, lollipoppin?


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 18, 2009)

im interested in the freak


----------



## growerboyxam (Sep 18, 2009)

ill be folowin this cuz ur english <3


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 18, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im interested in the freak


Jester you worry me sometimes


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

he worries me all the time lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking really good.
> So how many plants you plan on cramming into that nook?


im only havin whats in there. when i cange to 12/12 i will find out if ma 4 seedlings are girls or boys. but there are 3 jack flash definates



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows the princess gonna roll ? SOG style, lollipoppin?


ive topped the three clones and im planning to top the seedlings. so planning for a lolly pop look


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome! yours will be an impressive first grow, i can feel it in me water...


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 18, 2009)

She got a good teacher with mr west at her side


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome! yours will be an impressive first grow, i can feel it in me water...


u might wanna c a doctor about that lol


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 18, 2009)

Subscribed!!

Good to see a girl growing!!

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> She got a good teacher with mr west at her side


*true dat ww true dat*


Lil ganja princess said:


> u might wanna c a doctor about that lol


*i dont believe in doctors an western medicine. i practise proper dark hoodoo*


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 18, 2009)

hoodoo voodoo. running from ma magic lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey LGP you might want to train them two shoots on the freak to each side of the pot or they could get too crammed together near finishing. my freak looked exactly like yours it feel,s like i traveled back in time or some shit.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 19, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey LGP you might want to train them two shoots on the freak to each side of the pot or they could get too crammed together near finishing. my freak looked exactly like yours it feel,s like i traveled back in time or some shit.


ye im gunna top the other 3 seedlings aswell. wait till there a lil bigger. ther so small compared to mr west's


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

are u saying ive got a big one babe?


----------



## growerboyxam (Sep 19, 2009)

hmm
english ! 
woot


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

ooo errr misses, you are naughty matron.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> are u saying ive got a big one babe?


cough cough this is a forum for plants people lol. not dirty sex talk lol.

*the dream*






*the reality*






*or even worse still lol.*






*hmmm*





lmfao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 19, 2009)

Heres a whole cupbord view






cheese (Dank Dairy)






the three jack flash clones






the freak






there would have been more but i didnt direct the camerman well enough lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 19, 2009)

oh ye i topped the two Dank Dairy cheese's today


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 19, 2009)

They're coming on nicely. How big are you gonna let 'em get before you pull the trigger?


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice grow. I cant understand why somone would rate this thread so bad. Your doing great.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Nice grow. I cant understand why somone would rate this thread so bad. Your doing great.


I just went to rate the thread annd it said i had already voted so i must of accidently rated it 1 instead of five lol. Sorry baby


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Heres a whole cupbord view
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it said the same thing to me west, and i never rated it




Lookin good, there so big now


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

how many 5 rates to cansell out the 1 rate?


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 19, 2009)

What BS. I tried doing the same thing.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> What BS. I tried doing the same thing.



so its not just me? wtf lol


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't worry Westy it's not just you. I can't rate it either. Poo. 



Jester88 said:


> im interested in the freak





welsh wizz said:


> Jester you worry me sometimes





mr west said:


> he worries me all the time lmao


He worries me too 
So how is the freak Ganja Princess?

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2009)

wtf is up with tha?!?!?! pm some bugger n tell em to respect yor authoritaaaaay


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They're coming on nicely. How big are you gonna let 'em get before you pull the trigger?


im gunna give them till friday. to get over the topping then there 12/12 init



mr west said:


> I just went to rate the thread annd it said i had already voted so i must of accidently rated it 1 instead of five lol. Sorry baby


OMG!!! lol



jesters missus said:


> Don't worry Westy it's not just you. I can't rate it either. Poo.
> 
> He worries me too
> So how is the freak Ganja Princess?
> ...


the freaks looking great is topped itself no its growing normally


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 20, 2009)

fuck em 
your thread has been approved by most of the people id consider it as a compliment from so i wouldnt worry about it.

just for the record i couldnt rate it either. 
dont worry though my threads barely get rated either lol. RIU does lots of stupid shit but its a good fucking forum though.
plus i get to say FUCK lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

i dont care. as long as the ppl on ma thread say nice stuff lol


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 20, 2009)

oh how s this then your plants suck, give up, a girl growing phfff dont make me laugh. 

nah as said before not bad keep up the good work. its good to see chicks growing, especially succeeding.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

these are the temps in ma cupbord


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

nice and coooooool


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like the probe aint anywhere near the plants babe in that picas the plants are above the shelf the termon is on and the wire dont go up lol. love u babe mwah!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow hun ur fuken grow is lookin nice for ur first grow also... they looking really healthy and strong at a young age already.. cheak out my first grow also.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html jus did an update also let me no wa u think


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Now that's a mouth full! lol

Plants are looking great. Nice and stocky


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 21, 2009)

i fort i was a wkd pic. im quite nieve an i didnt fink snakes did that


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i fort i was a wkd pic. im quite nieve an i didnt fink snakes did that


It's just a little kiss with the essence of tongue lol. 

.. and that python bitch swallows.




Sorry Westy...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 21, 2009)

pmsl .....


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

Lgp's homage to adam bomb lol,hair dye misshaps lolkiss-ass


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 21, 2009)

a tottaly disaster


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> oh ye i topped the two Dank Dairy cheese's today





mr west said:


> Lgp's homage to adam bomb lol,hair dye misshaps lolkiss-ass


Are you dating Marlyn Manson? What happened? Were you trying to dye your hair while driving in traffic?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think it looks too bad.

... is it not supposed to be red?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

It was black and she was wanting it to go blonde so she could dye it brown, which she has and its not that colour now lol its more auburn now lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> It was black and she was wanting it to go blonde so she could dye it brown, which she has and its not that colour now lol its more auburn now lol


Yes 'auburn' was the colour my brain couldn't think of, not red... 

I suggest just doing a nice brown now, over the already auburn, and that combination will look great.
Trust me, do that and you'll have hair just like me... very sexy... 

Ever thought about a home perm?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

lol that would make her hair straighteners a bit pointless lol, think she has a natural wave lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet it dried n looks fine fade from blond to red to dark red?! right ?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol that would make her hair straighteners a bit pointless lol, think she has a natural wave lol


Hey tell her to let her hair live a little lol.
Put the straightener down...



I'm starting to feel a gay entity arising here fellaz so can we get some masculinity happen'n?
I know it's a chick thread... but look what we've been reduced too


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i bet it dried n looks fine fade from blond to red to dark red?! right ?


looked ginger and its gone now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

kool. im with mam but im feeling nervous bout posting pics of chicks in your girls thread haha might go spam yours with some jubblies!?!?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool. im with mam but im feeling nervous bout posting pics of chicks in your girls thread haha might go spam yours with some jubblies!?!?



I recon u should grow a pair Don lol and get flaming lolkiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

norks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry princess. the bigger boys made me do it


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahaha. u make me laugh Don. mr west can b very persasive


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yes 'auburn' was the colour my brain couldn't think of, not red...
> 
> I suggest just doing a nice brown now, over the already auburn, and that combination will look great.
> Trust me, do that and you'll have hair just like me... very sexy...
> ...


im going for a more natural brown, gunna put another dye through ma hair later.

na would never perm ma hair, to much hassle an i love ma straighter to much lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

hahah me missus loves hers too


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


>



So whats wrong with her hair?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> So whats wrong with her hair?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

genfranco said:


> So whats wrong with her hair?


nothing lol but we canny see it all lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

i went to cheak on the three girls and the four seedlings and was faced with this







well this was after i had to rescue them from the light. the light had fallen on them.







these are the servivors







2 of what we think is Dank Dairy cheese







an the 3 jack flash clones







we have no nailed the wood back up. this time were gunna stick a few screws in the ceiling.

never cried so much in ma life when i saw them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

holy shit girl your lucky you've still got a house left! what a shame  shit these things come in threes you know. someone else is gonna have a major issue. 

at least you've saved some princess. your one lucky girl. could have burned the gaff down.

no more no more nails!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

i no i was realli lucky. the buld still fine which is a miricle. one of the pots was burnt to fuck an the coco turned to ash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

that's one hell of a close call! the big man upstairs was lookin out for ha lgp!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i no i was realli lucky. the buld still fine which is a miricle. one of the pots was burnt to fuck an the coco turned to ash


shit!!!!!!!!!!! it is a mircale you have a house left, like Don said. Turned to ash you say!! I see that looking at your pics again now. F*ck, I never would of thought that, but I guess dry coco would be pretty combustable! Did it smell of burning at all??

You said you were gonna put some screws in now too...is that just a plaster board ceiling? If it is, screws on their own will not help much and you may find the same thing happening again later on. Plaster board is pretty weak. Try and find a joist or a supporting beam to screw up in to if you can. Use long screws and don't be shy with them. Get ya man on the case. LOL 

Good luck.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> shit!!!!!!!!!!! it is a mircale you have a house left, like Don said. Turned to ash you say!! I see that looking at your pics again now. F*ck, I never would of thought that, but I guess dry coco would be pretty combustable! Did it smell of burning at all??


not really smell more like insence



> You said you were gonna put some screws in now too...is that just a plaster board ceiling? If it is, screws on their own will not help much and you may find the same thing happening again later on. Plaster board is pretty weak. Try and find a joist or a supporting beam to screw up in to if you can. Use long screws and don't be shy with them. Get ya man on the case. LOL
> 
> Good luck.


na the ceiling above is conceat. mr west is not very DIY no offence honey


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> not really smell more like insence
> 
> 
> 
> na the ceiling above is conceat. mr west is not very DIY no offence honey


expanding bolts is what you really need then........and a big ass drill!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

i go down focus 2morrow. the plants are in ma bathroon at the min with the enviro lite on. just till i can get the light fixed.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG ...

Mr. West...


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

Umm... - 



Back to figuring out this ladies hair then....












mr west said:


>



At least he seems to be able to do this well... 


LOL J/k Bro!

Im sure youll go take care of this and make sure it doesnt happen again... What would riu do without the both of you... PS... you might want to check out your light and shit..


LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy f##king crap!!! You were well lucky you didn't burn your gaff down. At least you've got a few survivors.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 22, 2009)

first dons mould problem now the lights are crashing down in lgp,s garden.....better watch out! they say it comes in 3's.....scary shit


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow princess, as bad as that is, it could have been a lot worse.

The expander bolts are great for fixing into concrete as Snowy has pointed out.
You will need a masonry drill bit and a hammer drill.
Oh yeah and ear muffs because it so damn loud drilling into concrete.

The other option is to make a support frame out of timber where the uprights support the top beam.
Full proof. No way will that top beam fall, ever this way.
Here's a diagram of what I mean






You could probably stick with your liquid nails for this and all you need is 3 cut to size lengths of say 70 x 35mm pine.
Measure up and get the dude at the hardware store to cut it for you.
It'll be cheap and full proof.
All the best.


...Can we stop saying shit happens in threes!
Keep saying that and you'll speak shit it into being!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

kool, ive got bits of wood knocking bout ma flat ill give it a go


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 22, 2009)

Arent hammer drills hella spendy? I used to use one when I was a mason tender.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Arent hammer drills hella spendy? I used to use one when I was a mason tender.


ive also gotta watch coz i live in a bloke of flates


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

id go with the wooden frame idea over drilling into the concrete floor of the flat above. council flat concrete is fucking tough they make it thick as hell so if there is a fire its stuck in the one flat.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id go with the wooden frame idea over drilling into the concrete floor of the flat above. council flat concrete is fucking tough they make it thick as hell so if there is a fire its stuck in the one flat.


what mammath and don say......go for the frame. Much easier, cheaper, less noise. Cool idea mam! And it will be totally soild. Please use some screws though!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 23, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> what mammath and don say......go for the frame. Much easier, cheaper, less noise. Cool idea mam! And it will be totally soild. Please use some screws though!


Nerve racking isn't it? lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for ur help, ill get a frame errected


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 23, 2009)

my sympathies


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> my sympathies


thank u so much.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 23, 2009)

I had this happen last winter. I didn't lose any plants but it did smash them.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I had this happen last winter. I didn't lose any plants but it did smash them.....


well i lost 2 seedlings. but i was lucky ma buld didint smash someone is deffently looking out for me. an i thank them


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah they should pull through nicely just look a bit tattered for a while maybe even if that. ive had plants cope with all kinds of shit i though would stunt or fuck up my babies growth only to be surprised


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah they should pull through nicely just look a bit tattered for a while maybe even if that. ive had plants cope with all kinds of shit i though would stunt or fuck up my babies growth only to be surprised


well i was planning to switch to 12/12 on friday, but that aint gunna happen now. gunna leave them another week or so. just so that they can get bk on there roots


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 23, 2009)

hehe yeah i would too. 

i dunno its all a learning curve lol. i bet ya this is one ya dont have to go through again lol.


----------



## nhvass (Sep 23, 2009)

id req soil like peeps are sayin, make it as easy as you can for your 1st. then start tweekin to get better yeilds


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 23, 2009)

SHIT! My 400 is only hanging from 2 screw hooks screwed into the ceiling. And its been there for 2 years. Im very worried about it falling still. That would really suck if mine fell because gangaprincess's light fell.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> SHIT! My 400 is only hanging from 2 screw hooks screwed into the ceiling. And its been there for 2 years. Im very worried about it falling still. That would really suck if mine fell because gangaprincess's light fell.



dont say that we have to have positivity in the room


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 24, 2009)

hey peeps lights bk up, an it aint coming down bit of gaffa tape for extra support. so babies are bk under the 250w


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good, i hope everything works out


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

Back on track now then lgp did you do the A frame or are we praying on glue and mr wests DIY? lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

careful using gaffa tape.....it has many uses, but I wouldn't say supporting lights is one of them. I hope you got them fixed good and solid now anyway.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

it has a dark side and a light side and holds the universe together just like the force


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> it has a dark side and a light side and holds the universe together just like the force


 You will need the fire force if that light drops off again you have had your warning now do it properly Please I wont be able to sleep at night


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

im taking my majic bag of tricks down to her flat as soon as ive finished this cuppa tea dude no worries lol. I got a drill and masonry bit in my bag lol ( was my grandads bag lol)


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

My first tool set was off my grandad my tool set now is worth £60,000 snap on dont come cheap lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

I inherited my grandads golf clubs. 
The 5 iron head broke off the club, and went further than the ball when I first used it. 
Would have been fine if I wasn't playing through on a group of 4 fellaz who watch that shit go down 

I love 'snap on'.

Drill Westy, drill!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

I would have just walked off and sulked at the 19th 
Tryed a bash at the driving range stoned to the bone lost my ballance and broke my driver on the frame work, scared the life out of the poor old chap next to me 
Wales is great for golf there is a course every 10 miles  PGA 2010 at the Celtic Manner dont think I will be going, Iv heard it 100s of pounds just to watch for a day 1000s for the tournament, and if you want a round its cheaper to rent a room for a night and the golf is thrown in free


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

Drilling is done and the baton is firmly fixed lol. I just bought a set of golf clubs from ebay for 25 quid lol. I just started playing and am not very good lol but its something to stop me smoking lmao.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 25, 2009)

ye mr west has kindly put some nails il the wall to stop it even if the tape an glue dont hold


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done guys, lets hope that sucker stays where it should from now on.
Pics?

Good to hear your getting into some golf Westy. It's damn hard to get good at.
I been playing for years and I still suck at it!
I actually smoke more when I play lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Well done guys, lets hope that sucker stays where it should from now on.
> Pics?
> 
> Good to hear your getting into some golf Westy. It's damn hard to get good at.
> ...


Ill take the camera down over the weekend for sure as long as u promis not to laugh at my attempts to make it safe for her lol.

yeah ive only played three games so far one nine hole that i walked and it totaly wiiped me out and two 18s with a golf cart which was fine all i gotta do now is hit the ball forwards and i think i could quite enjoy it lol. Im still chuffed i got 13 clubs in a bag with an umbrella and the bag stands its self up lol, all for 25 pounds which is fuck all really, the price of an 8th of street weeed lol. This will last longer too lolkiss-ass


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you fade or draw mr west to the right fade to the left draw twist the club a little the opposite way to which you are going try not to bash the ball and use your wrists.
Iv changed the forum to golf lol.
I play off 11 handicap taken me years to get it that low.
Time for a biff puff pass chill.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2009)

best way to spoil a good walk imho


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

No we drive around in buggies Don walking on the valley course is a killer by the time you get round the front 9 your dead on your feet lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No we drive around in buggies Don walking on the valley course is a killer by the time you get round the front 9 your dead on your feet lol.



I use a buggy even wen its a short flat course lol, buggys are half the fun and unspoil the walk lol. My first 18 i hit a 120 lol my second wasnt so good lol. Still in the learning how to hit the fuking ball. I keep my head still and down but some smart fooker keeps moving the ball lol, its fucking great wen u connect with the ball tho makes the 25 attempts to hit it worth wile wen its sailing high and forward lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 26, 2009)

(i have a hard time getting the ball to move where i want it too if at all lol)

though i was the only person to hit the buggy man last time i was at the driving range lol.


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 26, 2009)

SUBBED! look forwards to seeing the rest of the grow. GL


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

i was just sent this in a daily email i get







ive seen bigger lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh I have have...

Not in a gay way


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

this is how we have manage to keep the light up i dont think its going anywhere now.












these are ther 3 jack flashes. they seem to have servived there is new growth on everything, which is a gud sign








this is the 1st of the 3 different pheno types of jack flash which was the worst caught by the light.







this is the freak of bubilious which i though had not survived. it has started to show new growth. it has topped itself then been topped by the light but one side hasnt survived.







this is a pic of the whole cupbord


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

That room is gonna be chocka in a couple of weeks. Looking good LGP


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah its gonna get pretty wild in there


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2009)

Lookin good there, good to know there all still alive


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2009)

lol...

dont worry you wont be able to tell in a few weeks anyway.

looking good. I just hate the light setup... although im sure it will work... its just that when i see duct tape i dont think "Workmanship"... 

im sure it will work though and youll be happy in the end... Happy days..


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 27, 2009)

sicc what that in your sig is it a link? it dont work.lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2009)

lol its a lttle reminder to myself, there is a page on a thread which i need to remember


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

The face is still there and its still smiling


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

haahaaha this is like making shapes out of clouds. love it


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

well i fink that smile is a sign. i thought that the light had destoryed iy, but i guess i smiling to say i survived, just hope its a girl now


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

how many women do u know that are happy?


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 27, 2009)

well im hoping at least one lol.

pitty this often resembles me though.

or theres allways this lmfao kiss-ass

unless im spiteful then its  and 

sometimes followed by this + 

THEN EVERYONE IS HAPPY lmfao
*
glad ta hear ya plants are gonna be fine and HAPPY though lol.. *


----------



## fishindog (Sep 27, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 28, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> well im hoping at least one lol.
> 
> pitty this often resembles me though.
> 
> ...



ye so am i.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

what's shakin' in the princesses garden? any more comedy faces?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 1, 2009)

not yet. there still regenerating. i realli pleased with the new growth. ill get some pics b4 end of week mayb lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

koolio lgp shes a hardy weed eh!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 1, 2009)

the only problem i have now is that the 2 jack flashed that completley survived the the lil accident are getting to tall, im havin bend them down slightly so the other can get roughlt the same hight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

you could try your hand at topping or fimming?! or stand you stunted ones on upturned pots maybe?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 1, 2009)

theve already bin topped. havent got the space to top again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahaha errrrr


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 1, 2009)

im just gunna ave to tie them to the pot somehow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

garden wire and elastic bands!!! im about to do it to my DQ's in a few days when their big enough


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2009)

i8ll take some pics wen we down there laters lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 1, 2009)

How did the round go west?


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2009)

front nine was ok for a beginer, i did it in 57. It was really busy up there and we played 5 of back 9 and then came home, too many ppl and too much waiting lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 2, 2009)

hey people just a quick update.

heres a birds eye view of the cupboard







the freaky bubilisious









this was it 4 days ago. realli impressed with the new growth









this is the dank dairy cheese. i found out where the diesel smell was coming from, it her. she/he is smelly in veg. might have to give her/him to mr west if i can afford a tent in time.









this is jack flash (pheno 1) this got the worst damage from the light an the growth is impressive. ill let u decide

















jack flash (pheno 2)









ive had to use a lil bendy thing to keep them low as they where not damaged.









jack flash (pheno 3)









ive had to use a lil bendy thing to keep them low as they where not damaged.










these are the roots on the jack flash


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 2, 2009)

There lookin alot better, that freak plant is doin well


A road to recovery


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good LGP, they have come back really good since the drama they had. Great work


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

just goes to show the power of coco and the sun not being on ya back lol, poor things have been to hell and back quite litraly lol nice work babe>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

well i think we can safely rename your good lady the comeback kid westy! nice work princess! they barely look stunted at all now! smells like diesel eh?! oooo er.


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey people just a quick update.
> 
> heres a birds eye view of the cupboard
> 
> ...



It took u long enough to post thease pics so i gotta bump em a few times lolkiss-ass


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

thats only coz u were on the computer bbz lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah, they look great. Have maybe even come back a little stronger after the shock. Awesome. Such a strong and vigorous plant, u just gotta love it! 

Those roots look amazing too, great job. I bet you're glad you decided to grow in coco now!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe this could be a new technique....like FIMing, to encourage new growth and branching. FISI......Fuck I squashed it!!!! LOL


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

SICC";3173887]There lookin alot better said:


> Looking good LGP, they have come back really good since the drama they had. Great work


cheers m8



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i think we can safely rename your good lady the comeback kid westy! nice work princess! they barely look stunted at all now! smells like diesel eh?! oooo er.


ye that cheese i hope dont start to smell worse. i dont like the smell of diesel.



SnowWhite said:


> yeah, they look great. Have maybe even come back a little stronger after the shock. Awesome. Such a strong and vigorous plant, u just gotta love it!
> 
> Those roots look amazing too, great job. I bet you're glad you decided to grow in coco now!


ye i am glad i started in coco. they seem to love it



SnowWhite said:


> Maybe this could be a new technique....like FIMing, to encourage new growth and branching. FISI......Fuck I squashed it!!!! LOL


i wouldnt like to happen again. an i wouldny wish it on ma best friend lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 3, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Maybe this could be a new technique....like FIMing, to encourage new growth and branching. FISI......Fuck I squashed it!!!! LOL


fisiof is more like it.

Fk I Set It On Fire.

Its amazing how much sht you can put these weeds through.

Good recovery lgp .


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

was it ikerus who flew too close to the sun lol?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west was it ikerus who flew too close to the sun lol? 

No I think it was lgp's plants that got too close to the sun or should we say the sun got too close to the plants


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> mr west was it ikerus who flew too close to the sun lol?
> 
> No I think it was lgp's plants that got too close to the sun or should we say the sun got too close to the plants



thats what my plants an icerus have in common they both survived being to close to the sun. that the 1st an last time that will happen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

these things are sent to try us! your on your way now tho lgp in a few months it will be loads a ganja princess not 'lil'


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 5, 2009)

well i planning to pot the 2 seeding on to the 5 lt water tuds then ill which to 12/12 hopefully begininng of nxt. the 2 fack flash clones are getting realli tall ive had to c hooks to bend them. an thinking how tall there gunna b when they go into flower in gunna need ta do it soon.

the cheese and the bud seedlings are growing well, only problem ive got now is if both of them are female im gunna ave a bit of a space issue. the cheese seedlings got a beautiful shape almost bush like at 8 inches. i hope its a girl. would b a lovly plant if she is.

an the bub seedling has bounced right bk from toppingitself then havin a lil light disaster. but thats look purtty. i would realli like to try bub again aint had it since last summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

its all go in the princesses garden! i frequent a lot of grow journals and the same thing rings out across them, everyone's pushed for space hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

thats closet cultivating for ya lol, we all trying to live beyond our means lol pushing the envolope so to speak lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats one of my jack flash that was topped at the 10th node and its at 7 weeks 12/12


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats one of my jack flash that was topped at the 10th node and its at 7 weeks 12/12


wow.....just, wow dude!. You got a journal at all mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah my journal is called "a grow journal, nuff said"


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

you must of got a couple of oz off it wen it was done lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 5, 2009)

its definitely purrdy lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats one of my jack flash that was topped at the 10th node and its at 7 weeks 12/12



i hope mine dont get like that no space. but it would b nice to b able to ave a plant like that for ma 1st grow


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

we'll make room for it lol some how lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 6, 2009)

i bet lol... that is a very nicely done plant..


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see why you shouldn't get one just like it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> you must of got a couple of oz off it wen it was done lol


 Its still got 3 weeks left so i'll let you know lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Its still got 3 weeks left so i'll let you know lol



oh i thought it was a pic from an earlier grow


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2009)

jf3 mate lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

this the my jf3


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she smokes as good as she looks


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

i like the was this girl has formed


----------



## genfranco (Oct 6, 2009)

looking nice lady.. looks like its time for a small dose of nutes... do you think?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> looking nice lady.. looks like its time for a small dose of nutes... do you think?


its a coco grow gen franco. they have been havin nutes since they were small. i gave the seedlings there 1st full feed 4ml a+b to 1 liter


----------



## genfranco (Oct 6, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> its a coco grow gen franco. they have been havin nutes since they were small. i gave the seedlings there 1st full feed 4ml a+b to 1 liter



hahaha.. damn coco.. I never get used to people using the stuff... poeple say its grand!... OK sorry sorry... have a good one..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> hahaha.. damn coco.. I never get used to people using the stuff... poeple say its grand!... OK sorry sorry... have a good one..









the roots love it


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 6, 2009)

you need to transplant to bigger pot. good folding job. they are topping nicely


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> you need to transplant to bigger pot. good folding job. they are topping nicely


they cant go in bigger pots coz ther aint enough space for bigger pots.

but ive noticed with coco the roots like to go down an up like a zig zag sort of shape


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 6, 2009)

keep up the good work 

nice recovery by the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

so lgp when you flippin dem rude gals!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> looking nice lady.. looks like its time for a small dose of nutes... do you think?





Lil ganja princess said:


> the roots love it



franco is right. Feed me semour!
Other than the fact that she is root bound, not now, but will be in a matter of minutes, she's not happy.
Transplant and a fresh rinse of nutes.
I know you need to stunt them some what by restricting root growth but you gotta keep 'em happy too
Gotta find the balance princess.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> franco is right. Feed me semour!
> Other than the fact that she is root bound, not now, but will be in a matter of minutes, she's not happy.
> Transplant and a fresh rinse of nutes.
> I know you need to stunt them some what by restricting root growth but you gotta keep 'em happy too
> Gotta find the balance princess.


ok im trying to find a balance still learning


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

I also think the clones shes got had a bit of stress on their jurney to her, they were quite light green when she got them and well u know the rest. Im confident they will be fine in a littel while lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you think stress was caused by being in a hot car with no air con. Just a theory lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2009)

you have a litre more than me in them pots princess.....I'm in 4L pots!!! I want to see how good coco really is.....and I kinda ran out of room and didn't have time or space to repot. The coco took me by surprise if I'm honest.

Next grow I am planning for 6L air pots though!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 7, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ok im trying to find a balance still learning


All you need to do if your gonna use smallish pots is feed and water more often.
By the time that plant is finished that pot will be all roots, and will probably need feeding/watering twice a day.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> you have a litre more than me in them pots princess.....I'm in 4L pots!!! I want to see how good coco really is.....and I kinda ran out of room and didn't have time or space to repot. The coco took me by surprise if I'm honest.
> 
> Next grow I am planning for 6L air pots though!


ye im just using 5lter water bottles cheaper than pots an u can use the water




Mammath said:


> All you need to do if your gonna use smallish pots is feed and water more often.
> By the time that plant is finished that pot will be all roots, and will probably need feeding/watering twice a day.


ye i will do that


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Mammath said:


> All you need to do if your gonna use smallish pots is feed and water more often.
> By the time that plant is finished that pot will be all roots, and will probably need feeding/watering twice a day.


with regard to that, in my 4L pots, I give my girls one litre every other day, then flush with 3-4 litres through every 10 days or so. Full strength feed with every water excpet the flush where I reduce to a lower EC for less nute wasteage.



Lil ganja princess said:


> ye im just using 5lter water bottles cheaper than pots an u can use the water


yeah, good idea that. they make good containers. And I love the fact you can sneak a peek at ur roots. I've been using bottled water due to lack of rain recently (water butt is FULL again now though!), and all my bottles went in the recycyling bin. I got too many damn plant pots anyway, but I like the idea and the way you recycled them. good stuff.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> with regard to that, in my 4L pots, I give my girls one litre every other day, then flush with 3-4 litres through every 10 days or so. Full strength feed with every water excpet the flush where I reduce to a lower EC for less nute wasteage.


thats what ive bin doing.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> thats what ive bin doing.


cool stuff!..............


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Another point about the small pots. The cannazym is your friend!!  I take it you are using this as part of your feeding schedule?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 8, 2009)

no i aint using cannazym. im just using coco a+b


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> no i aint using cannazym. im just using coco a+b


I really recommend it. It helps break down old dead roots and encourages new ones. Vital in our small pots I reckon.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 8, 2009)

so how much woul u recommend per feed? coz theres alot of old rootf from when the light fell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

i just got a 250 ml bottle of that stuff n im half way down it n i cant see it makes that much difference, i know the roots are in soil n you cant see em but how do you get dead roots on a plant that's thriving in the first place? surely roots get bigger and branch out like the top half of the plant? and don't die till the plants dying off?

unless your re using the coco i cant see much benefit to cananzym but im probably wrong. lets face it it wouldn't be the first time... im gonna ask in the coco thread...


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> so how much woul u recommend per feed? coz theres alot of old rootf from when the light fell


I use it at 25ml per 10L with every water....so that would be 2.5 ml per litre.

It's good in combination with the rhizo, which helps stimulate new root growth.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just got a 250 ml bottle of that stuff n im half way down it n i cant see it makes that much difference, i know the roots are in soil n you cant see em but how do you get dead roots on a plant that's thriving in the first place? surely roots get bigger and branch out like the top half of the plant? and don't die till the plants dying off?
> 
> unless your re using the coco i cant see much benefit to cananzym but im probably wrong. lets face it it wouldn't be the first time... im gonna ask in the coco thread...


I'm following the canna schedule so strictly this grow, I don't know if it really helps as I have nothing to compare with. All I know is, I'm not dissapointed with my plants in their 4L pots. Yeah, good one, lets see what J has to say.


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey was up been following your thread for weeks now and I'm sorry to see what you've had to deal with be strong sister. I've got a thread too check it out I won't post it in your journal I think thats disrespect. This is kinda like a new first grow for me too for several reasons so your thread is a great one to keep up with since we deal with the same lights. Much success I've subscribed allready lol peace till next time keep getting high and getting bye its ruff out there.


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 8, 2009)

and get some azomite don't know much about this liquid you guys are talking bout but my experienced grower friend which doesn't push bud but reads high times got it from subcool and loves how its working on her plants (its crazy lol). She gave me a 5 pound bag of it since she ordered three times worth what she needed( she really respects bud growers science and apporach to growing). she has come up with a mixture for watering. I follow a samstevens adaptation of subcools supersoil and she know I don't fertilize well she does and tells me she thinks she's onto something big. She told me to add a 2tspoons of azomite to a gallon of purified water she has and though she also fertilizes she thinks it will have good results for me since I don't. I've done this every other watering for the past week and I do admit my plants are stronger looking and have greater leaf size but time will tell when harvest somes if it is really worth it. It hasn't had any negative effects on my girls at all I would recommend it to any organic grower since I don't know it's effect combined with different types of fertilizers. Just an organic guy paying it foward


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats mad my mate adds azomite to the feed he gives his cows, wounder if its the same stuff lol.


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well research it a bit and you'll find it has a lot to do with wheatgrass and the growing community in regards to that. In regards to what we as growers find important(buds) it has been given the greenlight by a legendary grower by the name of say.SUBCOOL. Now I never met him but his use of it is in soil as a vitamin/ mineral amendment it seems like a plant version of centrum from what I've read on it. I have used it in my loose adaptation of subcools supersoil mix and have yet see its effect in that format of soil because the supersoil is placed at the base of your growing medium. My gowing medium will eventually be 3-5 gallon containers but for now I use smaller pots so I have a pot full of base soil currently when I transplant I will place the supersoil at its base basically 1/3 of the larger pot.


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 8, 2009)

continuation of previous post 

I currently only water with the mix I described in the previous post(tspoons to a gallon of purified water)every other watering and have only been doing it for a week and I have seen good(not amazing) results, time will tell if it has extrordinary results. New methods/techniques are always popping up be open to them. Lil ganja princess keep doing your thing sorry about taking some space up in your jopurnal no disrespect intended.


----------



## evilsheep (Oct 8, 2009)

I've just read the whole thread from start to finsh  I'm glad things have improved for you and I've subscribed.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

i potted on the bub seedling 







and the DD cheese. i did a lil experiment on the cheese. i clipped her down. hoping that in doing so it will allow the lower branches to grow at the same hight.













here is JF1













JF2












JF3







an finally ma whole cupbord


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

looking thick n strong lady.. great job!...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

genfranco said:


> looking thick n strong lady.. great job!...


thanks gen franco. the seedlings were nearly rootbound. im gunna switch the grow 12/12 in 3 - 4 days. just so they get use to being in bigger pots.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

i like those bendy things you guys buy...next time how about you bend it out. it opens the plant and the lower sections grow in the middle. 

i think you can do a bit more supercropping if you wanted... you would like how uniform the canopy gets and more bud sites being up top would be better for you... I guess i just see the gap and think.. That could be a nice place for a bud to live @... yeah.. 

LOL

good luck !


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

genfranco said:


> i like those bendy things you guys buy...next time how about you bend it out. it opens the plant and the lower sections grow in the middle.
> 
> i think you can do a bit more supercropping if you wanted... you would like how uniform the canopy gets and more bud sites being up top would be better for you... I guess i just see the gap and think.. That could be a nice place for a bud to live @... yeah..
> 
> ...


i tottaly agree with that last part.

the only reason that i havent bent them outwards is because i havent got the room. hopefully nxt grow i will do less plants. thats if i dont have a tent intime. mayb do 2 at a time


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i tottaly agree with that last part.
> 
> the only reason that i havent bent them outwards is because i havent got the room. hopefully nxt grow i will do less plants. thats if i dont have a tent intime. mayb do 2 at a time



well then have you taken any clones yet?... good time to do it... dont worry too much about the transplant shock...it usually settles pretty quick and yours dont seem to be hurtin.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

anything is better than a sun on the head lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

genfranco said:


> well then have you taken any clones yet?... good time to do it... dont worry too much about the transplant shock...it usually settles pretty quick and yours dont seem to be hurtin.


 i would like to take clones but i have no other place to put them in veg


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

well thats too bad... just a couple cfl's is all you need for rooting...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

ill b able to do it when i able to get a ten. then i will b able to use the cubord i got now for veg hopefully


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

anyway I got a veg room and jus bought a heated prop so i have the room for clojnes once ive flowerd off the gals i got in veg at min lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i potted on the bub seedling
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a bunch of beautiful ladies 


nice pink bathroom


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 11, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3214988]a bunch of beautiful ladies 


nice pink bathroom   [/QUOTE]

the bathrom was like that when i moved in. the celing is royal blue.

the girl that lived in there b4 had no sence of colour apart from the bedroom.

ive got a tomato red kitchen. an did have obergine and green walls in the living room (woodchip in every room)


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

So there was every reason to burn the place down then lol?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> the bathrom was like that when i moved in. the celing is royal blue.
> 
> the girl that lived in there b4 had no sence of colour apart from the bedroom.
> 
> ive got a tomato red kitchen. an did have obergine and green walls in the living room (woodchip in every room)


hehe you should see the walls whwere im living at the moment.. you'd think they had style then lmfao

though they can be a real trip on certain weekends ya know lol. (stupid fucking patterns and shit)


----------



## Mammath (Oct 11, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> and the DD cheese. i did a lil experiment on the cheese. i clipped her down. hoping that in doing so it will allow the lower branches to grow at the same hight.


I really like what you've done here princess.
That's one of the best ways to deal with an uneven canopy and promote growth of the lower branches.
Next time maybe just point the branches you bend, to the outside, instead of inwards.
It just helps to open the plant up more and expose more inner nodes to light.
Great job though, well done.
Good to see you know how to show your girls who's boss


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good LGP 
One day I'll have my own too 

Peace


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I really like what you've done here princess.
> That's one of the best ways to deal with an uneven canopy and promote growth of the lower branches.
> Next time maybe just point the branches you bend, to the outside, instead of inwards.
> It just helps to open the plant up more and expose more inner nodes to light.
> ...


ye i will do that nxt time mammoth. i also will only b doing 1 or 2 plants nxt time. dont have the room for the 5 girls in there. its gunna b a squeese


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 12, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Looking good LGP
> One day I'll have my own too
> 
> Peace


i kinda nersing 2 grows. im helping mr west with his nersery.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 12, 2009)

hey guys the light went on at 6 dis morning an went off at 8 now it starts its 12/12 cycle 8am - 8pm

the grow has offically begun


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice one LGP, whats staying for the whole trip?


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2009)

just in time for crimbo crop lol, yay free stuff for chreistmas


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Nice one LGP, whats staying for the whole trip?


 looks like everything at the min. the dank dairy cheese has spit out hairs an i fink the bub is fem to she has hairs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

wooop wooop we have lift off! incidentally are you growing in your bathroom cupboard???


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wooop wooop we have lift off! incidentally are you growing in your bathroom cupboard???



ye i am y?. 

the only bad thing is we were hoping that the cheese would b a boy coz its stinky so im gunna c if mr west will take it off ma hands. an use his carbon filter to mask the smell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

hahah just the shots are always in the bathroom seems everyone takes pics of their girls in the bath lol 

good plan on the filter lgp. you thinking of flogging a little to pay for upgrades when its done or just gonna save n smoke it hohoho merry xmas


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 13, 2009)

thats the plan. but if we run out of smoke, mines is like bkup


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

with the amount of plants going into twelve just recently we gonna have a very messy xmas lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

good tidings !!!  i haven't been stoned as a badger in too long i think some edibles may be in order come the weekend if i've got all my chores done


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

I havent been straight in a very long time i bet itd be like being on speed lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> I havent been straight in a very long time i bet itd be like being on speed lol



I know what you mean... I thought i used to be fucked up all the time... just cause i partied everyday or almost everyday... now that i grow.. I dont know what it is to Not be stoned... first thing and last thing i do before i close my eyes it seems... " PURA VIDA" 

pure life...only good things!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy days indeed


----------



## loodanger (Oct 13, 2009)

hello peoples... i really need some help IM FREAKING OUT!!! i have 3 outdoor plants in my garden. silver haze , top 44 , and thai. ive just been checking the buds on the 2 skunk plants and im FINDING SEEDS !!!! NOO! they are definatley female i had got rid of the males months ago. could they have been pollinated months ago??, is it the and of my plants ???? if so someone is gonna get hurt tonight cause i wont be happy ... HELP ME !


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Happy days indeed


i guess another way of saying it... LOL 



loodanger said:


> hello peoples... i really need some help IM FREAKING OUT!!! i have 3 outdoor plants in my garden. silver haze , top 44 , and thai. ive just been checking the buds on the 2 skunk plants and im FINDING SEEDS !!!! NOO! they are definatley female i had got rid of the males months ago. could they have been pollinated months ago??, is it the and of my plants ???? if so someone is gonna get hurt tonight cause i wont be happy ... HELP ME !


umm... happy 1st post you rude piece of trash. 

your plants, TRASH now... i hope you hurt a cop.. just walk up to him and punch him... see how your life goes. Happy trails...


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

one or all of ur plants probably hermied, u perhaps left em a bit ong b4 harvest. Never mind seeded buds better than no buds


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> one or all of ur plants probably hermied, u perhaps left em a bit ong b4 harvest. Never mind seeded buds better than no buds



no fun... he wanted advice mr west... 

What you say? seeded whaaa?.. Im your homie mr west.. but id deck you right now if you were within joints reach.... LOL.. seeded weed... wtf is this the 60's n shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

i was thinking he was a certain troll...


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

genfranco said:


> no fun... he wanted advice mr west...
> 
> What you say? seeded whaaa?.. Im your homie mr west.. but id deck you right now if you were within joints reach.... LOL.. seeded weed... wtf is this the 60's n shit.



Im too polite to say anything i was just thinkin it lol. Bloody trolls. Glad we got a guy like u Gen mate t keep em in check lol. Id give u this fresh made spliff to light if u were in the room buddy lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im too polite to say anything i was just thinkin it lol. Bloody trolls. Glad we got a guy like u Gen mate t keep em in check lol. Id give u this fresh made spliff to light if u were in the room buddy lol



thanks bro.... Ill roll one up just so we can be smoking together across the ponds!... i havent smoked a j in a few days... blunts and bongs... but a j sounds... gooood.


----------



## loodanger (Oct 13, 2009)

WAS i rude?, sorry for not saying please. it was my first post, this is my first grow and i am fucking upset it is as you say 'trash' now. i was looking for some help from fellow smokers alike and you call me a rude piece of trash. sorry for being rude if i was, but just so you know i am DEFINATLEY not a piece of trash and i would knock you you the fuck out. is there anyone who can help me. shall i get some pics for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

we get it your upset. what advice would you like from us? we cant wave a magic wand turn back time and un herm your genetics or stop a male from polinating your girls. 

draw a line under it and if anything punch yourself for being a silly sod


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

loodanger said:


> WAS i rude?, sorry for not saying please. it was my first post, this is my first grow and i am fucking upset it is as you say 'trash' now. i was looking for some help from fellow smokers alike and you call me a rude piece of trash. sorry for being rude if i was, but just so you know i am DEFINATLEY not a piece of trash and i would knock you you the fuck out. is there anyone who can help me. shall i get some pics for you.



Yes get some pics and start a new thread in the plant probs forum. It gets up ppls nose jus jumpin in a thread thats a jurnal and asking questions that are unrelated to the thread.


----------



## loodanger (Oct 13, 2009)

i see. thanks a lot. ive never used a forum, i dont use the internet a lot. so i dont have the eticate. plus i saw 1st grow on the thread so i assumed blah blah . thanks a lot anyway guys including you genfranco. PEACE everyone.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

loodanger said:


> i see. thanks a lot. ive never used a forum, i dont use the internet a lot. so i dont have the eticate. plus i saw 1st grow on the thread so i assumed blah blah . thanks a lot anyway guys including you genfranco. PEACE everyone.



No worries mate good luck with ya first thread and ur plants.

Welcome to rollitup lol
we'r all on drugs here lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

welcome to riu + rep


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i potted on the bub seedling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump to get it back on track lol. She put them on 12/12 yesterday hehehe hope they dunt stink too muvch


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

loodanger said:


> i see. thanks a lot. ive never used a forum, i dont use the internet a lot. so i dont have the eticate. plus i saw 1st grow on the thread so i assumed blah blah . thanks a lot anyway guys including you genfranco. PEACE everyone.



 welcome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

christ i forgot where we were for a minute then.... and im sober !

who you kiddin westy 3 weeks the place will smell like a coffee shop lol

short term you could get some of that odour neutralising gel stuff it works pretty well


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

need to do something, growing smells a bit dif to smoking thankfully. Ill get some insence down there as its a birds flat it can smell gay lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

i think saving for a filter is probably priority tbh you cant really leave incense burning while your away for the day. there's already nearly been one fire!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

true true, need a few hundred really. I really dunt wanna sell any cheese cuz its gotta last me till the hgfsc is ready in 4 weeks lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

well im telling you bro.. If you are able to get this product called ONA... make yourself a ona bucket system and i garantee all youll smell is laundry... bit overpowering.. but you just have to put more water and less ona.... 

It worked great for me int he cabinet... i also have carbon fliter sheets in the exhaust.. these sheets are made for vacum cleaners... i dont know if it does anything .. Like i said.. IM smokine pot all day!!..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah ive got to say the ona stuf is pretty overpowering, get the polar ice one the other one smells like junior school toilets!!! to be honest youll be alright as long as your next doors arent young folk who would know the smell. and its winter not like your going to have the windows open much lgp!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

The JF i have ain't really that bad unless you russle 'em about lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yes get some pics and start a new thread in the plant probs forum. It gets up ppls nose jus jumpin in a thread thats a jurnal and asking questions that are unrelated to the thread.


-----> LMFAO


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 16, 2009)

loodanger said:


> i see. thanks a lot. ive never used a forum, i dont use the internet a lot. so i dont have the eticate. plus i saw 1st grow on the thread so i assumed blah blah . thanks a lot anyway guys including you genfranco. PEACE everyone.


Well Gen don't you feel like an ass now? Poor guy only wanted advice like we did when we first started out. Now you went and made him feel bad and he will probably go to school and kill 15 of his class mates.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 16, 2009)

ive had to take the Dank Dairy cheese out of ma grow. mr west is now looking after her for me. so ive got more space for the 3 JF clones and the bub clone. ive not been able to tell what sex she/he is yet







this is the Dank Dairy cheese. i spot a hair


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like a hair to me, was it a fem seed?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 16, 2009)

no a reg. i started off with 2 Dank Dairy cheese's, 1 died when the light fell


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 16, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ive had to take the Dank Dairy cheese out of ma grow. mr west is now looking after her for me. so ive got more space for the 3 JF clones and the bub clone. ive not been able to tell what sex she/he is yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KO its a





Congrats to the parents.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

cheers welshy lol. Check this pic of her cheese seedling and my jack the ripper seedling, i thnk the jtr is a week or two older. LGP hasa brand new 250w hps bulb and my veg light is well over a year old lol. Her cheese was topped early where as im leaving the jtr to go singel cola as subcool suggests


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Well Gen don't you feel like an ass now? Poor guy only wanted advice like we did when we first started out. Now you went and made him feel bad and he will probably go to school and kill 15 of his class mates.....


aaaw make love not war people condoms are cheaper than guns

besides hell prolly leave the safety on no need to worry.




Lil ganja princess said:


> ive had to take the Dank Dairy cheese out of ma grow. mr west is now looking after her for me. so ive got more space for the 3 JF clones and the bub clone. ive not been able to tell what sex she/he is yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wohooo i bet your one happy lass aint ye



mr west said:


> cheers welshy lol. Check this pic of her cheese seedling and my jack the ripper seedling, i thnk the jtr is a week or two older. LGP hasa brand new 250w hps bulb and my veg light is well over a year old lol. Her cheese was topped early where as im leaving the jtr to go singel cola as subcool suggests


certainly are purrdy


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Lil Princess.

I did notice you said hi the other week and welcomed me back. Thankyou. 
I have just breezed through this journal. Good job.
It's not easy growing in restricted space and getting it right.
I like it a lot.



I have a few plants in flower and am also vegging a mixture too.
All are strains that I have obtained at little or no cost.
I have widows, armageddons, Cinderellas and a few G13 x Abyss that were seeds from my first grow.

Alas my camera is broken so pictures will be few and far between but I have just started a new journal.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> Hey Lil Princess.
> 
> I did notice you said hi the other week and welcomed me back. Thankyou.
> I have just breezed through this journal. Good job.
> ...


wheres the link so we can all bundel on ur thread and give u the bumps??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 17, 2009)

just a lil summit. i got a letter 2day saying that my tenantcy is now secure. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssd-7Rq2JdM


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]/v/Ssd-7Rq2JdM&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2009)

that was some funny shit... This guy is comedy..LOL...

hey you guys over there ever seen katt williams? I mean im sure hes worldwide right?...

search his "pimp chronicles" for a good laugh.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah ive got it.
kat williams is a cunny funt. pimp chronicles is the bomb lol. 

though i must say that video was cool lol. kids mum must be asian with two jobs lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 17, 2009)

found tis from a link on the page you sent sorry but come on guys its classic. Ninja Baby master of the crazy paw technique

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a--3q4fOL5g&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a--3q4fOL5g&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

jester that shit had me kinked man lol this was in the related vids. now normally im not fattist but wtf ?!?!?!?
[youtube]dwnuODleeDI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers welshy lol. Check this pic of her cheese seedling and my jack the ripper seedling, i thnk the jtr is a week or two older. LGP hasa brand new 250w hps bulb and my veg light is well over a year old lol. Her cheese was topped early where as im leaving the jtr to go singel cola as subcool suggests


Can you imagine if you grew that thing 5' tall before you flowered it? It looks like the ones I have. I hope for your sake you get a different pheno than my #2. I already got rid of the mom and only have 2 clones in flower.


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> wheres the link so we can all bundel on ur thread and give u the bumps??


Bumps? It would be more like "Tumps" if you saw the state of some of my plants!

Hello Mr West, always a pleaure to see you, even if I'm jealous of your cheese crop.


Heres the link. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/257399-mixed-bag.html


----------



## Mammath (Oct 18, 2009)

Man that JTR's internode distance looks nuts from what I can see.
How many nodes on that sucker? Looks great.
Lovely multiple branching on that cheese too, perfect


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 20, 2009)

hey pp ust brought a ona (polar cystal) hopefully that will kill the smell a bit. 

i took ur adive don an went for the nice smell rather than school toilets


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

Ebay is great init babe lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey pp ust brought a ona (polar cystal) hopefully that will kill the smell a bit.
> 
> i took ur adive don an went for the nice smell rather than school toilets


good work LGP ! id recommend putting holes in the lid first just to see how it deals with the pong if you still smell the dope take the lid completely off. if its actually in the cupboard the heat will dry it out fast maybe put some into a jam jar and jam some holes through the top


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought it might be better just outside the grow in the hall outside the bathroom. It dont matter if the bathroom smells its if it gets outside thats the problem lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah spot on man, i generally put it just near the bottom of the door to my grow so its not trying to neutralise the whole room when im drying just the escaping whiff


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

Drying is a whole new box of monkeys lol, ill prolly bring it all here to dry over my fan if i aint chocker block


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

hahah true dat a whole different barrel of stoats.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 20, 2009)

ye ill hide it in the cupbord nxt to the door


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers welshy lol. Check this pic of her cheese seedling and my jack the ripper seedling, i thnk the jtr is a week or two older. LGP hasa brand new 250w hps bulb and my veg light is well over a year old lol. Her cheese was topped early where as im leaving the jtr to go singel cola as subcool suggests


 Is that the rare JTR lamp shade pheno? LMFAO


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

i think its had an idea lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2009)

unfortunatly its a massive glowing bollock lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 21, 2009)

well folowers of this thread it is day 9 of flowering for ma 4 girls. yes i said 4. i have confermed today that the bubilious is a female.

all the girls







JF2












JF1







JF3












Bub


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like they will be ready just in time for christmas!
Same for me too I hope. I have just put another Widow and G13 in my flower room too.
the G13 wont be ready in time but I also have one I put in to flower a few weeks ago.

We could be harvesting around the same time.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

hehe yout just reminded me its rep time. well done lgp

bet your happy as a pig in shit then?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> hehe yout just reminded me its rep time. well done lgp
> 
> bet your happy as a pig in shit then?



ye im well happy. there looking realli gud loads of bud sites


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

they look so happy in there lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> they look so happy in there lol.



there a bit crowded in there


----------



## genfranco (Oct 21, 2009)

they look really nice... tight inter-nodes... and all the new growth have good dark green color... Very nice LGP....


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah im really empressed with these lovely thick trunks for there young age lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> there a bit crowded in there


least they shouldn't feel lonely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

cracking along there lgp! damn that cupboard got full fast lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

and we took a plant out lol, which is now crammed into my tent never to be seen again lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

aaw u took there friend away ya mean prick lol. j.j


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> aaw u took there friend away ya mean prick lol. j.j


least a prick is usefull mate lol


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys how you been great job on the grow what nutes are lgp planning to use for 12/12?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

we are both using canna coco A + B also some pk and boost a bit later into flower


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 22, 2009)

No foxfarm? seems to be the safe nute to go buy from the general concensus of things, but I think your on the right path with this canna stuff. Me perosnally I'm an organic guy but I was reading some story in High Times and this guy had amazing dank looking grape ape with that stuff. How bout you guys flower with before if so how was your harvest? if not what did you switch from and why? My growing friend likes the Humboldt line I think she uses flavor fulv or something like that. here is a link on the azomite thing I was talked about in a previous post. I use it in my super soil which I'll introduce when I flower but till then I use it in a watering mix( every other watering from a gallon of purified water which has 2tspoons of azomite in it). Its not just for us organies lol read up on it a lil if you need to its good stuff. Now I don't work for these guys so if buy it from wherever you see fit but this link has a lil info on it besides just selling it. Anyways keep doing your things guys everytime I sign in I look forward to your thread. Keep getting high and getting bye its ruff out there peace

http://www.wheatgrasskits.com/azomite.htm?gclid=CNqg8MHO0J0CFeFM5QodwVaMrQ

oh yeah I've got to rummage through some stuff to find which HT issue it was with the guy using the canna but when I do I'll post peace


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry I just read my post so many mistakes in grammar I'm tokin and typin lol so embarrased


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

dude have u seen my writing . 

hehe feel betta now


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 22, 2009)

cheers every1 for u comments. im really impressed with the growth


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> there a bit crowded in there


The more the merrier.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> The more the merrier.


Glad u could make it lol


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 23, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaammmnnn Giiiiirrrlll! They are beautiful  Nice job!







Peace


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 25, 2009)

hey ppl just a lil post to keep u interested whilst i take pic 2morrow of them at 2 weeks

















hope u enjoy


----------



## genfranco (Oct 25, 2009)

ummm... im here. ...LOL


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

cough.. cough i liked it lol.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 26, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hope u enjoy


haha... I like the knee protection.
You'd think her knees would have calluses on them lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

she would by he time i was finished with her.... 

i finks me gonna be in trouble now somehow lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry jester didnt mean to get ya in trouble. just thought id put up some interesting pics as i aint got bud porn yet. there still young lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

hahaha jesta your trainers must taste lovely man your always putting them in your mouth! 

wont be long lgp you'll be brimming with porno


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

too true. i cant really argue with that one lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

its gonna be mental in 8 weeks between us we will have 12 plants coming out ffs how am i gonna dry that lot?????


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

with a lot of happiness in your eyes and a nice little moon rock on your hand (resin ball)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 26, 2009)

theres gunna b soooo much resin, sticky fingers


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the eye candy. Damn Westie must be nice. My wife would slap me for thinking about having sex with those women. She would never be cool enough to post their pic's for my buddies to look at while they were waiting.....


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

im just glad my reply was lost in the thread but somehow i don think its gonna go unseen  

see you boys in the afterlife


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im just glad my reply was lost in the thread but somehow i don think its gonna go unseen
> 
> see you boys in the afterlife


 I must of forgot wot ya said ill have to go find it and quote it lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 27, 2009)

i wouldnt im warning you westy..


now ya got two choices in front of you 

am i prepared to take whats comming to me if i do 

or

live happily ever after. 

NOW PICK GRASSHOPPER


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

Bud porn on its way lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

ill let lgp upload trhe rest lol, shes on the playstation at min lolkiss-ass


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 27, 2009)

its a truly nice sight. you should be proud of her westy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> ill let lgp upload trhe rest lol, shes on the playstation at min lolkiss-ass


bloomin boomin lgp!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

heya everyone. day 15 flowering

*JF1*












*JF2*











*JF3*











*Bub*











and all of the girls







hope u enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

that's a tent full of joy right there!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's a tent full of joy right there!


well an 60cm by 60cm cupbord lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

tent cupboard meh potato tomato errr....


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry haven't seen all the post's how many ladies in the tent?


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 27, 2009)

looking great Lil ganja princess are you just using the standard 250 HPS?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

swazifarmer said:


> Sorry haven't seen all the post's how many ladies in the tent?


theres 4. 3 jack flash clones and a bubolious


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

swazifarmer said:


> looking great Lil ganja princess are you just using the standard 250 HPS?


ye a grow one


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 27, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye a grow one


I'm buying a 250 HPS on Friday. Did you have any heat problems?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

no i dont, but then again the rooms in ma bathroom an i have a steady breeze throught the room. i might have to invest in a fan coz the overcrowding is causeing humidity under some of the leaves. i dont want that to turn in to bud rot later in flowering.


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like it should be cool, Your pics have convinced me 250 it is.

happy growing or flowering


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

cheers hope to c a thread with ur name on it soon


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 27, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> cheers hope to c a thread with ur name on it soon


My last thread was "The garden center women is annoying me"

but I might call my next one "My big ganja princess's under 250 HPS"


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

nice lol.......


----------



## shrigpiece (Oct 27, 2009)

lookin good dude i will be rootin for ya!


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

shrigpiece said:


> lookin good dude i will be rootin for ya!


LGP isn't a dude!!

lol

Peace


----------



## shrigpiece (Oct 28, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> LGP isn't a dude!!
> 
> lol
> 
> Peace


yah i know just the way i talk, i call my wife dude


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 28, 2009)

i call ma missus bro at times. dont know y shes getting all high and mighty lol. 

im medicated and when im medicated man, bro and dude end up being most of my vocabulary lol.


----------



## samstevens1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya everyone. day 15 flowering
> 
> *JF1*
> 
> ...


I personally go with babe for my special lady and go with shorties for my resin making machines. Any ways hope everyone is doing good. I tell you LGP those pics make an organic guy drool lol. I run a 250 and only my sativa is touching that one in these pics as far as height goes. Just finished watching a special last night which was pretty good Botnay for Desire check it out. It has great info on our passtime. Peace guys


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 29, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> I personally go with babe for my special lady and go with shorties for my resin making machines. Any ways hope everyone is doing good. I tell you LGP those pics make an organic guy drool lol. I run a 250 and only my sativa is touching that one in these pics as far as height goes. Just finished watching a special last night which was pretty good Botnay for Desire check it out. It has great info on our passtime. Peace guys


cheers m8.....


----------



## shrigpiece (Oct 29, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i call ma missus bro at times. dont know y shes getting all high and mighty lol.
> 
> im medicated and when im medicated man, bro and dude end up being most of my vocabulary lol.


glad someone understands my terminology, iv called my bird bro as well, weed does things too my voice man


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 29, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey ppl just a lil post to keep u interested whilst i take pic 2morrow of them at 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Lil G, now you owe me a new keyboard! !


----------



## Veeners5 (Oct 29, 2009)

A little late but Im here for the last round. Always nice to see other 250watters pulling out a nice grow. Keep it up Ganja. Looking forward to see how you make out in the end.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 30, 2009)

just went to see to ma girls an the jack flashes are all cystally an its only day 18 of flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

wicked! 18 days huh pretty fast!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked! 18 days huh pretty fast!


ye im well excited the Bubblelicious hasnt started to show cystals but it has spat out loads of hairs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

where there's hairs there soon to be resin lgp


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where there's hairs there soon to be resin lgp


my christmas is comin early lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

18 days, that is quick, nice work 
I'm looking forward to see how they perform in your capable green fingers


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice one LGP......sounds good. just wait till around day 30! hehehehe....that's when it gets real exciting. For me at least anyway.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2009)

I missed that lpg i never went in ur flat wen you went, ill have to take some pics next time for ya


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]/v/muLIPWjks_M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> I missed that lpg i never went in ur flat wen you went, ill have to take some pics next time for ya


Can you take some for me too? My camera is totally buggered. 

Typically my flower room is looking pretty good at this time, I just put a couple more plants in there. I will try to borrow a friends camera and take a few pics sometime in the next week. 
It would be nice to see what others think and maybe hear a few ideas to improve on it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 1, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> [youtube]/v/muLIPWjks_M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


i love cats they are mad. check out that cats eyes man


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 1, 2009)

*Week 3 12/12*

welcome to the jungle






*Bub











JF1*











*JF2











JF3*











this is a pic of the JF1 roots











this is the colour of ma bathroom. *its not my doing lol






*this is an empty cupbord*
*

hope u enjoy


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

Very very nice, they are coming on a treat. Are you noticing any difference in the phenos yet?


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

early resin production on one of the jack flash clones.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 1, 2009)

i can tell the difference between them.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 2, 2009)

i like this pic


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 2, 2009)

i love it to. so sparkly lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2009)

It should get sparklier in the coming weeks lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi lgp have you seen mr west?
+ rep for your thread lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

agreed + rep !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

in fact double rep one for you one for your thread!! hey natty threads dudette


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

hehe finally that one bar was pissing me off lol. i rather like this thread


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

Join Date: Jul 2008​ Posts: 656​ *Gallery: *​ *




























*​ 
























 





*update 12/12* 
permalink
*Week 3 12/12*

welcome to the jungle






*Bub











JF1*











*JF2











JF3*











this is a pic of the JF1 roots











this is the colour of ma bathroom. *its not my doing lol






*this is an empty cupbord*
*


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey girl, lookin good. These ladies look like they appreciate all the tlc your giving them. I'm late, but looks like I get to watch the fun part.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

id say perfect timing maself lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

hehe just rating ya thread lilGP.













*Bub











JF1*











*JF2











JF3*











this is a pic of the JF1 roots











this is the colour of ma bathroom. *its not my doing lol





*


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> id say perfect timing maself lol.


me too, just wen the fun bit starts lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Iv only just noticed the dark blue ceiling was the person living there before you* blind*! Mr west & lgp you got to sort out the colour scheme, no wonder you put not my doing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

hahahah last pic looks like you've been burgled. where da plants?!?! lol 

girls are coming on a treat lgp!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

The magic is starting!!! you'll have a nice bit of bud for crimbo. The JF smells really nice after its been cured even for a week it should get better the longer its cured for.
They look like they are about done stretching now so its all bud from now on lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah last pic looks like you've been burgled. where da plants?!?! lol
> 
> girls are coming on a treat lgp!


sssssshhh dont say anything and ill give ya half bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## genfranco (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello LGP... enjoying your pics like always... Hey those ladies sure do healthy.. 

How you liking the work so far?.. not too much right? 

So u saving up for your 600 watter?... LOL... u & westy would love the girth of the buds lgp. 

anyway good luck to all!


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful thick stems and a real healthy colour, I love quality plants like that but dont always get them.
Looking good LGP


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 6, 2009)

I think this should be your new avatar 
Nice job LGP, very inspiring to all Girl Growers out there!

Peace


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

i think the walls came in handy with that shot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

haahh works really well in contrast to the wall quite arty


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> I think this should be your new avatar
> Nice job LGP, very inspiring to all Girl Growers out there!
> 
> Peace



Good call JM her avi at min is one of my old bublelicious from yonks ago with a bit of photoshop majic lol


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 6, 2009)

Hehe, I think it is a great shot! Do you guys like my new signature? 
Peace


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Hehe, I think it is a great shot! Do you guys like my new signature?
> Peace



Very girly twirly and it suits u to a tea


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 6, 2009)

Day 25 in the lil ganja princess garden.

*Bubblelicious
*
















*Jack Flash 1*
















*Jack Flash 2*











*Jack Flash 3*
















The whole cupbord


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

nice update. Thanks....plants are looking awesome. Lush, healthy and getting nice and frosty. Bet you're very excited!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 6, 2009)

The whole cupbord






Help Im lost lovein your grow lgp


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

Lookin really good, they have came so far


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy crap!!! That is one full cupboard. They are coming on a treat. Nice work. I think your gram to watt ratio is gonna be awesome.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh yeah i almost forgot, they are really pumping out the trichs early. I dunno what you're doing but whatever it is, you're doing it right


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 6, 2009)

that will b the coco lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 6, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Day 25 in the lil ganja princess garden.
> 
> *Bubblelicious*
> 
> ...





oscaroscar said:


> Oh yeah i almost forgot, they are really pumping out the trichs early. I dunno what you're doing but whatever it is, you're doing it right





Lil ganja princess said:


> that will b the coco lol


You can't fool me there is a whole lot of lovein going on there.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

You would be surprised. They only get looked at for ten mins a day if they lucky.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 7, 2009)

westy i should slap you lol. 

plants need love too. they enjoy our company and love. i dunno i just agree with the whole vibe of a grower follows his merchandise thing.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 7, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> westy i should slap you lol.
> 
> plants need love too. they enjoy our company and love. i dunno i just agree with the whole vibe of a grower follows his merchandise thing.


its not westy u should slap its me. thats hu hes talking about


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 7, 2009)

i stand by my decision, he shoud kick your ass out and make you spend quality time with the girls lol. meh im only joking lol. but true if this is your first grow your sposed to be taking note and thinking of how to improve LGP. though you seem to have green fingers so ill let it slide this time lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

Is JF1 getting thick leathery leaves near the top of the branches? just wondering


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Nov 7, 2009)

K u r a lil bit ahead of me but I got here just in time it seems heee good luck and happy dappy bo pappy harvest !!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

happy dappy bo pappy 
Indeeed, I cant wait lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 7, 2009)

one more time 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QqGsxwQpa_g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QqGsxwQpa_g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 8, 2009)

i wasnt realli into ren an stimpy, but i fink mr west was


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

oh well ya cant please em all lol. 

the girls are looking good BTW


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovin' the new avatar you're rockin' LGP 

The girls are looking luuurrrvly BTW 













Keep it up dudette 
Peace


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Lovin' the new avatar you're rockin' LGP
> 
> The girls are looking luuurrrvly BTW
> 
> ...



Aint they fookin ell i missed these pics lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

blingin! picture perfect, really good for a first timer lgp! no rep yet tho


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you thought about putting a CFL under the canopy? I did it on my last grow and it made a huge dif on the size of the lower buds.....


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking great LGP.
Very healthy, nice long stigma, and early resin production.
Big fat nasty buds on the way. 
Well done.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

is there much resin glands starting to form on the undersides of the leaves LGP?


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Nov 11, 2009)

Definately Miracle Gro potting mix (except for organic its to strong). No worries about ph or feeding just water when needed and watch your temps and humidity. Buy u sum Miracle gro bloombooster when u start flower and you wont get fert burn either. OOPS i guess I got here to late never mind heee. Nice plants


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah miracle grow isnt to bad really its just given a bad rep by people who dont know how to use it. less is more lol. afterall you can always top up. 

i find when using MG you should also keep some Epsom salts handy in case of magnesium deficiency.

MG will grow a plant fine the only differance is how *readily* available or accessable and usable the nutrients actually are in the fertilizer. this is known as chelation.

he expensive brands usually make there fertilizers in a more readily available form for the plants. 

these guys have moved on to coco now. id stick with te nutes theyre already using


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking great LGP.
> Very healthy, nice long stigma, and early resin production.
> Big fat nasty buds on the way.
> Well done.



high praise indeed. Im thinking the light and plants could do with a bigger space myself, were gonna be hard pushed getting the numbers out in the tiny arena. 


potsmokinbasturd --

Definately Miracle Gro potting mix (except for organic its to strong). No worries about ph or feeding just water when needed and watch your temps and humidity. Buy u sum Miracle gro bloombooster when u start flower and you wont get fert burn either. OOPS i guess I got here to late never mind heee. Nice plants 

No going back after uve seen the power of the ginger side. Coco or bust lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

After all the problems Iv had with prefeed soil I will never go back, if I had fed them and burnt them then it would be my own fault and I could live with that, but when you get runoff over 2000ppm tds with just water running through the soil fk that!

Its coco all the way from now on


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

Id buy coco if it was twice the price i think, well worth it.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

If coco hit £20 a bag then I would go full hydro.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

potponics theres less fooking bout. Then i dunt really know much bout setting a hydro grow up lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

meh im still a soil man lol. but then again i favor the great outdoors so yeah lol. less work too. actually i dont really care as long as my plants grow lol. i may give coco a run soon fuck it.

hydros not to hard westy. its kina like what your doing now but it takes away the fun of giving each of your girls love and attention ya know. it gets more technical but it also gets easier once ya get it down pat. we can grow good outdoor hydy's here though to be honest we dont really need to lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> meh im still a soil man lol. but then again i favor the great outdoors so yeah lol. less work too. actually i dont really care as long as my plants grow lol. i may give coco a run soon fuck it.
> 
> hydros not to hard westy. its kina like what your doing now but it takes away the fun of giving each of your girls love and attention ya know. it gets more technical but it also gets easier once ya get it down pat. we can grow good outdoor hydy's here though to be honest we dont really need to lol.



next years gopnna be so much fun if my legs let me im gonna plant loads outside.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

i would if i were you theres just something beautiful about seeing your babies out there in the world it has more of a natural feel to it. you can keep em in coco if ya want.

i make my own dirt. its really nuitrient rich though sometimes it goes a little hard but the plants seem to love it as the soil still gets airy and maintains moisture well.

all ya gotta do is get some chicken shit, some nice nutrient rich soil, some fish and some mushrooms and fire remains. some slow release fertilizer and lime perhaps and on the occasion sand. rocks at the bottoms of every pot.

if you get a hot day and the root systems big and the plants are in a spot they are getting to hot and hurting the roots just put your pot inside another pot. 

with your current knowledge im sure well see some beauties. i ant wait bro.. i think im more excited about this than you. good outdoor medacine is truly the best. if grown correct it will look the same as indoors or hydro in cases


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i would if i were you theres just something beautiful about seeing your babies out there in the world it has more of a natural feel to it. you can keep em in coco if ya want.
> 
> i make my own dirt. its really nuitrient rich though sometimes it goes a little hard but the plants seem to love it as the soil still gets airy and maintains moisture well.
> 
> ...



but u have decent weather over there m8. we have 4 seasons in one day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

hahah yeah 2 winter and two autumn


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

And the odd heatwave where it gets above freezing for a few hrs.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> And the odd heatwave where it gets above freezing for a few hrs.



LMAO thats only on the south coast lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah its exclusive to a small cove just of portsmouth not that ive seen it like...


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i would if i were you theres just something beautiful about seeing your babies out there in the world it has more of a natural feel to it. you can keep em in coco if ya want.
> 
> i make my own dirt. its really nuitrient rich though sometimes it goes a little hard but the plants seem to love it as the soil still gets airy and maintains moisture well.
> 
> ...


Hey how's it hanging guys again lgp it seems your about 2 weeks ahead of me in flowering time and they are beautiful. I can't wait to see your end product, you make us 250w growers proud. I too agree that growing outdoors is the way to go but how would you control unexplainable light leaks( helicopter, reflection of passing car headlights?etc.)? I think the sun emits 400w per sq ft so its definetly crapping on any light system but I think indoor growers have more control over the enviornment their bud grows in. I would love to move to a state that allows outdoor in more quantites(they just lowered the amount of plants allowed to grow)but indoors will have to go. West I read that you think your space is getting a bit cramped?what is your better alternative better wattage of lights or expand your grow area?I think I'll be coming across the same prob thats why. Take it easy everyone keep getting high and getting by its ruff out here


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> but u have decent weather over there m8. we have 4 seasons in one day





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah 2 winter and two autumn





welsh wizz said:


> And the odd heatwave where it gets above freezing for a few hrs.





mr west said:


> LMAO thats only on the south coast lol





Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its exclusive to a small cove just of portsmouth not that ive seen it like...


Thats some funny shit right there. 

I love


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> Hey how's it hanging guys again lgp it seems your about 2 weeks ahead of me in flowering time and they are beautiful. I can't wait to see your end product, you make us 250w growers proud. I too agree that growing outdoors is the way to go but how would you control unexplainable light leaks( helicopter, reflection of passing car headlights?etc.)? I think the sun emits 400w per sq ft so its definetly crapping on any light system but I think indoor growers have more control over the enviornment their bud grows in. I would love to move to a state that allows outdoor in more quantites(they just lowered the amount of plants allowed to grow)but indoors will have to go. West I read that you think your space is getting a bit cramped?what is your better alternative better wattage of lights or expand your grow area?I think I'll be coming across the same prob thats why. Take it easy everyone keep getting high and getting by its ruff out here


hehe yup you explained the pros and cons well though outdoors i dont explain any light leaks  i can plant over 9 times a year here and still get satisfactory results lol. the suns my light. BTW it 10000 lumens per aquare foot really that the sun puts out.

as for hydro outside well the idea behind it is ya set up a hydro kit outside. if ya dont want it to be seen make it hard to be seen cammo it or something. 

anither popular method is to dump a tank set up on a timer and pumps near your plants 1000l or something cover it and only go ou every now an then to refil it or look at your babies. though technically that would be classedas hydro lol.

umm also if you upped the lighting you could also enlarge the space. idealistically a 400w will do a 4 foot by 4 foot happily though you can push it to 5 perhaps more if you get your technique down pat and get good results. also during the vegitative period they dont really need that much light to grow, we just dont like them to stretch too much. its in flower you hit them with as much light as possible in the 12 hours without bleaching the leaves or damaging the plant in any way. More light= more energy = bigger buds. though i should note that i personally think 1000w lights are a waste of space they generally put out more heat than they do good to be honest.



Lil ganja princess said:


> but u have decent weather over there m8. we have 4 seasons in one day


is the weather really that crap over there... whatsit like atm. the missus's great grandad passed away so yeah she may be comming over soon


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi LGP just stopping by.



welsh wizz said:


> If coco hit £20 a bag then I would go full hydro.





mr west said:


> potponics theres less fooking bout. Then i dunt really know much bout setting a hydro grow up lol.


I'd like to go hydro but, 
A) I've no experience
B) I can't afford it.
C) I'm on the 1st floor of a 300yr old house, a flood could be catastrophic 

Definitely trying coco next though.

Mr West, I will try to get those pics up today with the bud rot.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 12, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> Hey how's it hanging guys again lgp it seems your about 2 weeks ahead of me in flowering time and they are beautiful. I can't wait to see your end product, you make us 250w growers proud. I too agree that growing outdoors is the way to go but how would you control unexplainable light leaks( helicopter, reflection of passing car headlights?etc.)? I think the sun emits 400w per sq ft so its definetly crapping on any light system but I think indoor growers have more control over the enviornment their bud grows in. I would love to move to a state that allows outdoor in more quantites(they just lowered the amount of plants allowed to grow)but indoors will have to go. West I read that you think your space is getting a bit cramped?what is your better alternative better wattage of lights or expand your grow area?I think I'll be coming across the same prob thats why. Take it easy everyone keep getting high and getting by its ruff out here


thank u so much. i really chuffed with ma girls its them thats doing me proud lol. hopefully me and mr west will have a solution for the space problem. i goes against ma judgement but i fink i might have to sell some just to buy a tent package with 400w.



Jester88 said:


> is the weather really that crap over there... whatsit like atm. the missus's great grandad passed away so yeah she may be comming over soon


well its definetly getting colder. hat scarf and gloves weather for me. BBBRRRRRR


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

its just starting to get hot over here lol. almost getting to swimming weather


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

best thing you could do lgp i know you wont like it but floggin a couple of oz to fund a tent fan n light setup will be the best investment you make, you'll never look back

only thing id say is get the 600 you'll only wish you had down the line.

jester~ man i bet hydro outdoors is a sight to behold!¬


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

yup 1000w lights are overrated more heat than good generally lol. 

or you and westie could just join forces LGP 

pro's 
you get to keep the harvest and slowly save for a tent each hehe 

con's 
sharing sux no matter who it is. anything can happen. i think its best to keep your shit seperate


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> Hi LGP just stopping by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet but biter lol. Yep u wont regret going coco.


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sup guys I'm not a fan of coco. I've heard of it drying to quickly and other issues but same amount of bad I hear equal to or better things for coco as well. Hydro is a better yield, but is it a better smoke? Hydro to me is in the wierd field like l.e.d lights. If you were going Hydro which setup would you recommend yields the best amount?


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 12, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> Sup guys I'm not a fan of coco. I've heard of it drying to quickly and other issues but same amount of bad I hear equal to or better things for coco as well. Hydro is a better yield, but is it a better smoke?* Hydro to me is in the wierd field like l.e.d lights*. If you were going Hydro which setup would you recommend yields the best amount?


Has anyone seen or done a grow on here with LED lights. Im interested in looking into it to cut down my energy consumption. Because of the heat from the lights I run an air conditioner in the summer and it costs fortunes so I would save on 2 fronts. 
If LEDs work I would possibly cut my elec costs in half or even more.


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> Has anyone seen or done a grow on here with LED lights. Im interested in looking into it to cut down my energy consumption. Because of the heat from the lights I run an air conditioner in the summer and it costs fortunes so I would save on 2 fronts.
> If LEDs work I would possibly cut my elec costs in half or even more.


Never used one or know anybody that does. Its like they're hiding out there till one amazing harvest comes out and legitamizes it. Let me stop I'm being harsh because I am planning to invest in a ufo to put side bye side my 250w to eliminate my side t8/t5 fixtures. Here is a link to htgsupply and also some info on one of their L.E.D'S

*120 watt G3 LED GROW LIGHT Features:*


The Tri-Band 120 watt LED GROW LIGHT does not require a ballast and simply plugs into any standard household outlet.
The Tri-Band 120 watt LED GROW LIGHT is manufactured using long life LED lights. These lights have a rated life of over 100,000 hours (there are 8,760 hours in a year).
The power use of the Tri-Band 120 watt LED GROW LIGHT is approximately 120 watts.
The Tri-Band LEDs are nearly 100% efficient at plant growth! This is 10 times the efficiency of a Sodium or Halide light!
Greatly reduced power consumption (uses only 120 watts!), over a years time, this will reduce power bills by hundreds of dollars when compared to a 600 watt HID system.
Less Heat Generated (very little heat, and what little heat it does generate is dissipated by the eight built-in fans) Drastically reducing your cooling costs, saving even more money.
Tri-Band Technology, with special full spectrum output.
Plugs into a standard household outlet
Environmentally friendly, no hazardous components.
Low weight, only 13 pounds.
Uses only 120 watts!
3 Built-In Cooling Fans
The Tri-Band 120 watt LED GROW LIGHT comes with its own 6' Grounded Power Cord!
The Tri-Band 120 watt LED GROW LIGHT is the most revolutionary plant lighting product since the invention of the High Intensity Discharge (H.I.D.) lamp and ballast. Consuming only 120 watts of power and producing virtually no heat, the Tri-Band 120 watt LED GROW LIGHT boasts light intensity and growth rates exceeding that of a 600W HPS

http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=168


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

pic bump cuz this threads getting off topic



Lil ganja princess said:


> Day 25 in the lil ganja princess garden.
> 
> *Bubblelicious
> *
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

frosty lgp! i'd think about lollipoppin a few of the lower branches maybe?!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

i was just thinkin the same thing.


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frosty lgp! i'd think about lollipoppin a few of the lower branches maybe?!


Your gonna have some smooth nuggets over there keep it up. I lollipopped mine and it I haven't seen harvest results yet but light penetration is definetly alot better. I lollipopped all of mine already but you can maybe lollipop one and compare its yield to the rest your nonlolipopped one's. This is my Main girl lollipopped hopefully it was worth it for my harvest and helps on that decision making if you guys go that route

View attachment 617787


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought this was lollipoping.....
















I didn't remove the lower branches because with my method I keep the plants small so the light gets down to the lower branches.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats what i do too, i don't see the point of growing a massive plant when the light only penetrates 2 foot at the most IMHO.
Plants look the nuts BTW 
Are you gonna take some new pics soon LGP?


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

we'll go up tomoz and take some fresh shots i wanna see em lol aint seen em in a while


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 13, 2009)

Heya just a quick update. its now day 32 in the lil ganja garden.

Here are some pics to droll over lol.

*BUB*






*JF1*










*
JF2*















*
JF3*















*
Whole cupbord*






I think that its a bit full. there starting to burst out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

woooooooooooo lgp there takin off now really plumpin! possibly the best first grow ive seen! top marks hin


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Your all invited to a summer bash just need to come up with a venu everyone is happy to go to in the uk.
Who would be interested in meeting up you can *pm *me with ideas 
so far Glastonbury or Bestival.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy moly!!!! looking AWESOME!!! is JF2 forming resin the faster than the others?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy moly!!!! looking AWESOME!!! is JF2 forming resin the faster than the others?


i would say so i would say the JF3 is showing more resin produstion. donmt have a clue about ealier resin production


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy moly!!!! looking AWESOME!!! is JF2 forming resin the faster than the others?



i wouldnt say so i would say the JF3 is showing more resin produstion. dont have a clue about ealier resin production


----------



## captiankush (Nov 13, 2009)

Just stumbled in, things looking real nice. Look like they are sugaring up nicely.

+ rep & scribed.

CK


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 13, 2009)

looking good lgp. keep up the good work ehy.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 13, 2009)

Not bad.... For a girl lol......


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLIve been trying to get lgp to do a soft secrets type shoot with her girls but shes not up for it damn. Oh well never mind eh lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> LOLIve been trying to get lgp to do a soft secrets type shoot with her girls but shes not up for it damn. Oh well never mind eh lol


ummmmm a what??


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> ummmmm a what??


http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> ummmmm a what??








sort of thing but a littel less flesh lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

now thats what im talking bout hehe


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 14, 2009)

btw thats not me


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> btw thats not me


ur much more stunning than her baby


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

look pink walls and green buds lol



Lil ganja princess said:


> Heya just a quick update. its now day 32 in the lil ganja garden.
> 
> Here are some pics to droll over lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 14, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> btw thats not me


 
Sure it's not....... jk I forgot after looking at those, did you say if you were putting a light down low? For the lower buds?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sure it's not....... jk I forgot after looking at those, did you say if you were putting a light down low? For the lower buds?



No we wont be adding any more lights, a tent and carbon filter and fan is next on the list of things


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 14, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Heya just a quick update. its now day 32 in the lil ganja garden.
> 
> Here are some pics to droll over lol.
> 
> ...


just thought that this thread lacked summit


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice LGP very nice


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 15, 2009)

looking good lgp...very good


----------



## Mammath (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow there really coming along nicely LGP.
All looks great!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lookin' good Princess


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

i take a day out and it looks like everyones plants have doubled lol maybe i missed an update or sumthin?!?!!? looks tasty ass shizzle fo rizzle lgp!

good growing!


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 18, 2009)

LPG those plants look good enough to eat.
Let me know when its dinner time.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> LPG those plants look good enough to eat.
> Let me know when its dinner time.


lol u gunna b ma hungry wolf


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm porn   

+REP


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2009)

just recieved this in ma funny mail lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2009)

Boredom. i hope i never see that look on mr west's face lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


>


honestly the youth of today.... i despair


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just dropping bye lgp great progress babe


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> just thought that this thread lacked summit


I just took another look that cupboard shot strictly amazing great job again that is just crazy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 20, 2009)

*Day 40

JF2*
















*
Bub*











*
JF3*







*JF1







whole 

















 OMG *i nearly fell asleep trying to upload these pics.

i alsways like banging ma haed off the wall lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> *Day 40*
> 
> *JF2*
> 
> ...


 
Nice job LGP, very nice indeed. Do you have a carbon filter? I bet that stinks up the whole place!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 20, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Nice job LGP, very nice indeed. Do you have a carbon filter? I bet that stinks up the whole place!


no i dont have a carbon filter yet. im trying to hide the smell with ambi pur navada desert and ONA.

hopefully this grow will pay for a carbon filter and tent


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy friggin crap!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe you two will one day get a home in the rual area and set up something like I have..... Or better


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 20, 2009)

ye mayb one day lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 20, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye mayb one day lol


you gotta have a dream too have a dream come true


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy talking talkin happy talk!


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 20, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Maybe you two will one day get a home in the rual area and set up something like I have..... Or better


That's what Jester and I plan on doing some day!!
I can't wait!







Girls are looking awesome by the way LGP!!



Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

wow seems like only yesterday you had lil babies, their going to be some fat colas shortly! you must be getting ready to boost by now? few weeks left.

top work lgp!


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

hahaha i need to go get some more boost and pk lmao


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 21, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Girls are looking awesome by the way LGP!!
> 
> Peace


I second that, loving that frost look,
Awesome


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 21, 2009)

just though I'd stop by and see how the ladies look. Very nice!! You definatley have a green thumb


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 22, 2009)

Such small beginnings 












The new additions 


















The survivors 






Looking much better 


















































And we have lift off!








Lil ganja princess said:


> welcome to the jungle



























Out standing!!












Nice and cosy 
*




*







What a journey! Nearly there LGP!!
Buds look absolutely awesome!
You've done a grand job!!

Keep it up! And Good Luck!!!!!

Peace


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 22, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Such small beginnings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats worth a bump! Must of taken you a long time to compile.
Good work jesters missus.

For a first grow thats amazingly excellent work Lil ganja princess.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

id have to agree with that...


she must have a good sensei lol. better watch out westy what if she starts growing better than you. ooooooh beaten by a girl lmfao. 

nah well done lgp its good to see a girl growing and doing such a splendid 1st attempt

much respect
j88


----------



## Mammath (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey LGP looking great!
I love a good confined cab' grow.

... you know you could have filled that space with one plant though haha 

This cola is one fine looking specimen 








Well done girl!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

but then she limits herself to one high. and one form of beauty at least this way she can see for real herself how they vary and what not.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> but then she limits herself to one high. and one form of beauty at least this way she can see for real herself how they vary and what not.


eh? what hmm?
Too many meds again is it? or am i still drunk from last night?

Rep for the jm lady wen i can ill try now like but dunt know if i can lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 22, 2009)

i get what ya mean jester


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey LGP looking great!
> I love a good confined cab' grow.
> 
> ... you know you could have filled that space with one plant though haha
> ...


well when i started i didnt expect the 3 jfs. i planted 4 reg seeds 2 bub and 2 dank dairy cheese.


----------



## Mr ukthc (Nov 22, 2009)

Well done. They look great. I am doing my first grow with a 250 hps but with just 1 lemon haze. Hope it ends up as good as yours.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> eh? what hmm?
> Too many meds again is it? or am i still drunk from last night?
> 
> Rep for the jm lady wen i can ill try now like but dunt know if i can lol.


lmfao 

as in this way she gets to see and grow more than one strain .

*to lgp*
though i must admit one nice plant is always nicer lol. im a fan of big plants lol yours and westies are a couple of the smaller plants i like watching grow and find myself waiting for a pic update lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 23, 2009)

What a recap. Nice job JM..... Oh yea and to the one who grew them also, congrats LGP.....


----------



## Mammath (Nov 24, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> well when i started i didnt expect the 3 jfs. i planted 4 reg seeds 2 bub and 2 dank dairy cheese.


haha... Hey I'm just jerkin a chain darlin...
Don't mind me.
I know Westy is expanding his buddage empire upon you!
I'd be thankful of that!
He has a lot too offer. (for a skinhead) lol

But in small spaces, less is more 

Find something you like, and grow the shit out of it! 
haha... I'm still searching for that unicorn!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha... Hey I'm just jerkin a chain darlin...
> Don't mind me.
> I know Westy is expanding his buddage empire upon you!
> I'd be thankful of that!
> ...


have you tried red devil bro?. from what i gather it must be an ozzie only strain.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha... Hey I'm just jerkin a chain darlin...
> Don't mind me.
> I know Westy is expanding his buddage empire upon you!
> I'd be thankful of that!
> ...


well im still learning lol . mr west has a full head of hair, so his head dont get cold ova winter lol lol lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine may not be a full head of hair (not by choice) so that's why I wear me hat in the winter.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2009)

Day 43

JF1











JF2











The rest will follow when riu lets me


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice JF2 is getting frosty. I think it'll be the frostiest (wink)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2009)

JF3











bub


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice and frosty  +REP


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking good LGP!
Peace


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

lovley looking girls LGP. And all this just under a 250W HPS....very impressive and efficient growing. Nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome lgp! really stackin on weight now, an after seeing what peeps like yourself have been putting out in little pots im retiring my big 11L squares. impressive stuff


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> lovley looking girls LGP. And all this just under a 250W HPS....very impressive and efficient growing. Nice!


just a 250w HPS


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome lgp! really stackin on weight now, an after seeing what peeps like yourself have been putting out in little pots im retiring my big 11L squares. impressive stuff


i soo impressed with the size in them lil pots. well there just under 5lts each.

im planning to reuse them in ma nxt grow. kinda saves on buying pots lol. use the water 1st then ya got yaself some pots lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah im similarly impressed with the output from a 250w in little pots. kinda feel like ive been wasting me coco lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

i got lgps dank dairy cheese in my tent in a tiny pot like thease. Its not gone half as good as lgps slowest grower. lol must to the altitude lol shes on the first floor and im on ground lol.


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy *Harvest Festival *sam.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry for your loss LGP but it was for the best  better safe than in the clink.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry for your loss LGP but it was for the best  better safe than in the clink.


Don what you on about have I missed a post?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

no u havent missed a post welsh. ive had to cut ma grow. ma naughbour hu luckyly is ma mate's brother told me today that he could smell skunky wiff when ya walked up the stairsand late in the everning, theres nothing i can do at the min to hide the smell. so ive had to chop them 

here some pics of the all chopped at 6 weeks 2 days.












so mayb a wait till crimbo now. mayb santa will bring me a carbon filter


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> no u havent missed a post welsh. ive had to cut ma grow. ma naughbour hu luckyly is ma mate's brother told me today that he could smell skunky wiff when ya walked up the stairsand late in the everning, theres nothing i can do at the min to hide the smell. so ive had to chop them
> 
> here some pics of the all chopped at 6 weeks 2 days.
> 
> ...


Better safe than sorry. Its a shame though they were coming on a storm.

Next year girl when you got your kit sorted then you can show us how its done!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

i bet even a few weeks earlier its 10 x better than any you could go out and buy!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

im no, it was breaking ma heart cutting them, but hey. ive already got a buyer for some any way. even he said it would b better than anything he could get his hands on. 

ye, were gonna ave ta ave a lil savings bank. its the tent and fan pot. any smash is going on the tent lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

its not the bloke upstairs by any chance is it?????


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

na, its a friend of mr wests. the guy upstair is also a dealer. i found that out coz hes ma best m8's bro. i only found out 3 days ago


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 25, 2009)

nice looking buds. did you change dirt before putting them under 12/12?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

greenesthaze said:


> nice looking buds. did you change dirt before putting them under 12/12?


they were in coco, from start. but if u have read ive had to chop


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the chop. They were lookin killer.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Sorry to hear about the chop. They were lookin killer.


cheers


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

well o fall the fuck ups and miss haps this is the easiest to bare, we was winging it with the ona. Still its better than nout and we are both safe for now lol, jus another step closer to retirement lol oh im allready retired and retarded


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry you did not get the chance to see them through to the end. What a shame. But you got a result at least, so I hope you enjoy it. I'm sure it will stil get you high, high, high! 

My brand new rhino filter on it's own did not cut it with my Blue Cheese though. I had to add ona blocks even with the filter as smells were leaking still. So I can imagine just how stinky it must of been for you.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Sorry you did not get the chance to see them through to the end. What a shame. But you got a result at least, so I hope you enjoy it. I'm sure it will stil get you high, high, high!
> 
> My brand new rhino filter on it's own did not cut it with my Blue Cheese though. I had to add ona blocks even with the filter as smells were leaking still. So I can imagine just how stinky it must of been for you.


ye its a lesson learnt. i need a filter and tent. till i can b sure that it will defo not smell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah its the one constant with growing mj its frickin stinks! lol


----------



## sugarless high (Nov 26, 2009)

verry nice!! how big was ur grow space?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 26, 2009)

it was. not even 60cm*60cm bout 4 ft head space


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2009)

What a choker, i'm gutted for ya. They were coming on a treat. Out of the JF's i reckon JF2 will be the closest to being ready at 6 weeks. At least you've got something out of it. I remember when i had to dump all my jack herer clones and it made me sick to lose such a good pheno


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah im propper gutted but also relived too, every time i went round there i was mundo paranoid cuz u could smell it as soon as ya got through the door. Just nned to find a tent fan and can kit at a reasonable price now lol. We got untill after the council have refurbed her kitchen and bathroom lol so spring next year i think, plenty of time to save up lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 27, 2009)

i just weighed ma popcorn bits and dry came to 37g. thats not including the main colas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

that should be just about enough for what you need eh LGP? if you can resist the urge to smoke it!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 27, 2009)

its not me im worried bout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

hahahahah yah if a certain known weed fiend gets his paws on it lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 27, 2009)

lol na im sure he will b fine. ill keep an eye on him


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow sorry to hear this. I just had to change mine out 3 weeks ago because it would no longer pull the smell out. $80 but I can't smell it anymore.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

well already we got 180 quid, more than enough for a tent lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have the balls to sell. I save enough not buying to more than make up for it.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

One hit sale to a mate not like you have every tom dick & harry at the door and bang there is your new grow room.





I nevar have enough for myself to make a sale.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

niether do i ordinarily.


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 28, 2009)

Naww, what a shame! But like everyone's said, better to be safe than sorry. I will write to Father Christmas and ask him to get you a carbon filter.. you have been good, haven't you?!

Nonetheless, they are look beeeaautiful!
How you going about drying and curing them nugs? 









Don Gin and Ton said:


> i bet even a few weeks earlier its 10 x better than any you could go out and buy!


Haha, I definitely agree with DGT. They really do look superb LGP!


mr west said:


> yeah im propper gutted but also relived too, every time i went round there i was mundo paranoid


Propper gutted? Mundo paranoid?
Hehe, Pommy slang and colloquialism is so much better than where I'm from

Peace


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

well ive managed 2 shift 1ox an a quart. an still got 58.5g


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

so all in all. 93.5g not bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

paid for your kit and got the top buds to smoke! WIn WIN anyone?


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah no one lost and still got plenty to play with happy days indeed. Well get a tent and can on monday. Ive already gota plan for her new set up lol. 2x250whps as i got a spare 250w and gear tray sitting doin nothing lol. Round two is gonna be better>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

its already bin planned 4 me


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> its already bin planned 4 me


or we can do what ever you like sweetheart mwah!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> or we can do what ever you like sweetheart mwah!!!


lol kiss-ass


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am a bit late but, very nice job.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

the plan is to have the next gro up an running within the nxt week.

going shopping on monday yayayay


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> the plan is to have the next gro up an running within the nxt week.
> 
> going shopping on monday yayayay


I have a chair pulled up for your next grow, great job on your first grow again.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

cheers


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2009)

What magical strains are you going for this time round lgp?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

u know what i aint even thought about it lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

I have lol, maybe she can do a mini tga grow, i got 2 chinobyls, 5 dairy queen and three querkles and 2 deep purple some floaters. or i have a selection of other strains cheese and widow and jak flash and a couple of blueberrys. I got a few singel seeds too likes of morning glory and strawberry haze and skunk haze and a couple or 3 of top 44, alaskan ice, chronic, 12 ak47s some sensi star x sweet purps, a gforce and some exodus ble widows and a psychosis x jack flash and ten blue kachinas. think thats it maybe a few i missed lol or we could buy something special. We ar e defo open to suggestioins????


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2009)

FKIN HELL talk about spoilt for choice.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> I have lol, maybe she can do a mini tga grow, i got 2 chinobyls, 5 dairy queen and three querkles and 2 deep purple some floaters. or i have a selection of other strains cheese and widow and jak flash and a couple of blueberrys. I got a few singel seeds too likes of morning glory and strawberry haze and skunk haze and a couple or 3 of top 44, alaskan ice, chronic, 12 ak47s some sensi star x sweet purps, a gforce and some exodus ble widows and a psychosis x jack flash and ten blue kachinas. think thats it maybe a few i missed lol or we could buy something special. We ar e defo open to suggestioins????


wow, u guys are nuts man. CRAZY!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> I have lol, maybe she can do a mini tga grow, i got 2 chinobyls, 5 dairy queen and three querkles and 2 deep purple some floaters. or i have a selection of other strains cheese and widow and jak flash and a couple of blueberrys. I got a few singel seeds too likes of morning glory and strawberry haze and skunk haze and a couple or 3 of top 44, alaskan ice, chronic, 12 ak47s some sensi star x sweet purps, a gforce and some exodus ble widows and a psychosis x jack flash and ten blue kachinas. think thats it maybe a few i missed lol or we could buy something special. We ar e defo open to suggestioins????



Jesus Christ westy, i think you have a problem


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3459526]Jesus Christ westy, i think you have a problem   [/QUOTE]


I think west is even more into growing than smoking.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3459526]Jesus Christ westy, i think you have a problem   [/QUOTE]
only which ones to pop next


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

yes thats the propblem. We need to get popping soon or itll be too late lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I have lol, maybe she can do a mini tga grow, i got 2 chinobyls, 5 dairy queen and three querkles and 2 deep purple some floaters. or i have a selection of other strains cheese and widow and jak flash and a couple of blueberrys. I got a few singel seeds too likes of morning glory and strawberry haze and skunk haze and a couple or 3 of top 44, alaskan ice, chronic, 12 ak47s some sensi star x sweet purps, a gforce and some exodus ble widows and a psychosis x jack flash and ten blue kachinas. think thats it maybe a few i missed lol or we could buy something special. We ar e defo open to suggestioins????


morning westy! hahahah are we competing ^^^? lol your ahead of me by a good few 

wakey bakey>>>> smokin vintage cheese today 3 month cure n its daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning westy! hahahah are we competing ^^^? lol your ahead of me by a good few
> 
> wakey bakey>>>> smokin vintage cheese today 3 month cure n its daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank


well it aint no co inky dink we got similer seeds as we both wind each other up by sending links to seeed strains and saying this looks nice dunt it lol. we sould really talk bot which are getting popped tho cuz itd be a shame to have to similer grows going on at same time or maybe that could be fun. Dialog needs to be happen lol.

Im smoking some super silver haze that i got off a truck driver yesterday lol lemoney hazey and very shtoney lol>:>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

the fairy hitched a ride on the back of an LGV eh hahaha 

well dude to be honest ive popped all im going to for at least 3-4 months so i dont think we'll have the same going for a good while mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

ok lol, wot do u recon we should do then any suggestions lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

id be tempted to do a few floater a few blue kachina try n find a keeper in each


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

that means keeping more clones lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 29, 2009)

i dont have the really have the space to keep clones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

well you could just grow them out n take a cutting in 12/12 ? just a thought.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

if we get a nice plant looking fem i might take a few cuts lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> if we get a nice plant looking fem i might take a few cuts lol


how could you not. if i was growing indoors id take cuttings all the time just make a little cutting tent westy. 

hehe i can see your house in another few months time if you keep following our instructions though .
i think itd be easier i you just left and went and lived in 3 or 4 huge tents right now lmfao


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 29, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> going shopping on monday yayayay


Christmas is coming early for lgp huh? I wish i had your troubles fred. Gee only 14 strains to chose from and wanting suggestions for more? You better slow your roll or you'll be dead of old age before you get to grow everything you have.....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

aaah bean addicts anonymous hehe. i think i seen a thread about this perhaps we should join lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

aye any more n Heinz will be on the blower to the monopolies commission


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tuff luck LGP was an outstanding grow though if I might say. Since you harvested early is the high a mind high or is it a indica heavy body high?well you need to dry first of course but when you get there let us know harvesting it early might have just got you some mind bending bush. Hopes all stays well for you guys.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 30, 2009)

I tryed harvesting a skunk at 6 weeks, it gave me some bad head pains that would not go away for some hrs made me want to sleep all the time.


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I read in a subcool thread that harvesting earlier gave you a head high, well skunk is an indica right?maybe harvesting early or when the trichomes are turning milky white on indicas isn't a good idea then anybody done it with a sativa?lgp can't wait for the results.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 30, 2009)

That is what I took early not good lol.

Skunk Red Hair was developed in the early 1980&#8217;s when numerous red hairs were a sign of sweet tasting, quality bud. Skunk Red Hair is mellow in strength, not overpowering like some of the white strains developed currently. Skunk Red Hair grows tall and vigorous and has a super sweet flavour and a skunky odour. Flowers develop a distinctive blush when they mature. Yields can be very interesting.
Plant height: Medium Plant
Stoned or high?: Medium Indica/Sativa
THC level: Medium THC
Flowering Weeks: 8/9
Yield : 500
Harvest Month: 8/9


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Wizz don't want to piss anyone off though so if you had a grow journal about it or any more info post it in my journal. Thanks for the insight though


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 30, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> Tuff luck LGP was an outstanding grow though if I might say. Since you harvested early is the high a mind high or is it a indica heavy body high?well you need to dry first of course but when you get there let us know harvesting it early might have just got you some mind bending bush. Hopes all stays well for you guys.


ye the JF at 6 weeks is buzzy. this crop is an investment. i hadnt planned what was gunna happen, but at least i was able to move it as an investment to help protect myself and others


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 30, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> I read in a subcool thread that harvesting earlier gave you a head high, well skunk is an indica right?maybe harvesting early or when the trichomes are turning milky white on indicas isn't a good idea then anybody done it with a sativa?lgp can't wait for the results.


i didnt cheak the tric as i had to just chop them for sdafty reasons.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 30, 2009)

ok the seeds have been planted. there 2 Blueberry, alaskin ice. psyco x jack the ripper. tents been ordered


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 30, 2009)

yaaay RIU works again, 

ummm my verdict is youll live the blueberry good choice, noidea on the alaskan ice, and ma fingers are crossed on the jtr's x's


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 30, 2009)

nope its still fucking up i went back to my riu only to see the thread replied to by my last post lmfao.

hope this shit gets sorted soon. edit: this is bullshit . its still happening.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Don did you spot it lol AI we were talking of that seed the other day or week.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hey Don did you spot it lol AI we were talking of that seed the other day or week.


well its a fem seed and after that last AI catastrophy. i thought it might b nice to c if we get a better pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah i remember man, westy did say it was lovely smoke just not much of it. gotta be worth another punt eh lgp


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 30, 2009)

might as well. an if not then sell it get better seeds withe the money


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ok the seeds have been planted. there 2 Blueberry, alaskin ice. psyco x jack the ripper. tents been ordered


its not psycho jack the ripper its jack flash x psychosis lol too many jacks


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 1, 2009)

i get confused. ur the genentics side


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

bad apprentice.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 1, 2009)

i no. but i just wanna give all ma loving to ma girls. i dont realli ming what i plant aslong as im able to share it with the ppl i love


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

true i just like taking note in the differences and all that. i bet youll be like that to eventually. they really are fascinating in there slight differences


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 1, 2009)

u being picky jester lololollo


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

yup....... i see potential. 

you and westy will have just enough food quality medicine to get by soon .


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 1, 2009)

thats what we hope. mayb even use it as a savings


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

exactly medacine ya dont gotta buy is money saved 

plus when ya get on top of things you will never run out even if say your carbon filter just wasnt working as well as i used to or something lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 1, 2009)

well thats the plan once the tent is running. then say myb the filter goes then we could sell some an use the money to invest in nutrient and say things break


----------



## Barking Mad (Dec 1, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im no, it was breaking ma heart cutting them, but hey. ive already got a buyer for some any way. even he said it would b better than anything he could get his hands on.
> 
> ye, were gonna ave ta ave a lil savings bank. its the tent and fan pot. any smash is going on the tent lol


Sorry to hear that LGP I have just had to do,the same thing to my G13, this baby.







It was only flowering for about 5 weeks of a 10 to 12 week cycle
It wasn't smelling too strong.
I had to cut mine because of it turning hermaphrodite and producing flowers everywhere.
I was gonna make hash with it but someone bought the lot off me and loved it. I gave him a couple of grams and he came back for the rest! Crazy.
I dont grow it to sell but if its not real quality then I dont mind letting it go, it made me a £100 to put on my electric so it all turned out well in the end.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> Sorry to hear that LGP I have just had to do,the same thing to my G13, this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol are u wearing a raincoat? ya like a dirty flasher with that great thing lol, can i touch it?


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 2, 2009)

nice selection of strains, do you have any clones from the last grow?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 2, 2009)

no i didnt take any coz i didnt have the space to keep clones. but hopefully i will b able to take some from dis grow


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 3, 2009)

we have lift off. one of the blueberry seeds have popped an the pyco jf has popped just 2 more to go


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

yay cant wait to see them seeds grown up lol. Nice one babe rep+ to u if it lets me lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

Any pics of the new seedlings ganja?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 5, 2009)

not yet, wait until there a bit bigger. i just potted the last bleberry. so there all in there own pot waiting to go.

I WONT MA TENT. its still not arrived


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

itll come today im sure lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2009)

nothing worse than waiting for grow supply,s


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

waiting for trichs is pretty bad too lol. I got some almost black ones on a skunk in my tent lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2009)

black trics? sounds evil


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 5, 2009)

Still no tent gggrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 5, 2009)

Iv been waiting for an order from the U.S. for over a month, they had no stock and have ordered it form Japan.

Hope you get your tent monday.

Nice one westy haze trichs had very dark centers.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Tents arrived at last wile lgp was blowing bubbles lol good job i was awake init lol.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

tents are there?/?

OK then im sure your playing setup.... Get that camera warm bro!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 7, 2009)

and we have tent...hooray
just been to hydro shop for some coco a carbon filter and some hesi pk, that was until the hydro guy told me they dont sell hesi pk or any over hesi products. he said it was an outdated nute company and had been kicked to the curb by canna. so i took the canna pk and will be replacing all my hesi nutes with canna nutes


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> and we have tent...hooray
> just been to hydro shop for some coco a carbon filter and some hesi pk, that was until the hydro guy told me they dont sell hesi pk or any over hesi products. he said it was an outdated nute company and had been kicked to the curb by canna. so i took the canna pk and will be replacing all my hesi nutes with canna nutes



You wont be disapointed by canna bro, they the best ive found and if it aint broke dunt try and fix it lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> tents are there?/?
> 
> OK then im sure your playing setup.... Get that camera warm bro!


ill take some pics wen we set it all up gotta get to the shop tom0oz


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> ill take some pics wen we set it all up gotta get to the shop tom0oz


Allllllll right!


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh Kay lol. Just need to buy a filter and fan and ductings then we set to roll lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet man... Cant wait!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 8, 2009)

im going shopping today yay. hopefully ill b able to get what i need. if im nice to them lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im going shopping today yay. hopefully ill b able to get what i need. if im nice to them lol



ahhh the charm of a woman... good luck lady... Save Some money for your Mr West... LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

The charm, determination & lots of cleavage (discount city)


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe some idiot will give you a fan that don't work. Good job on getting a new op underway so quick +rep when it lets me lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

You can pay any amout of cash for goods that dont work






Filter in place this grow will rock


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like your almost there LGP. What did you say you were growing this round?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The charm, determination & lots of cleavage (discount city)


well the 1st 2 defo but not sure about the last one lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sounds like your almost there LGP. What did you say you were growing this round?


Ive got: 

2 Blueberry











1 Alaskin ice






1 pyco flash






ther all fem seedlings


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

cool, cool, cool...where's your blueberry from?

Be interested to see how it turns out compared to my blue cheese. I've never grown straight blueberry before, so will be good to follow.

When will you have your tent up and running?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> cool, cool, cool...where's your blueberry from?
> 
> Be interested to see how it turns out compared to my blue cheese. I've never grown straight blueberry before, so will be good to follow.
> 
> When will you have your tent up and running?


im not sure where the blueberry came from i think it was a friend. 

the tent has arrived, but ive had to pospone ma shopping trip will 2morrow. bin busy busy busy. so hopefully with a little help with some friends i can get it sorted. still need ta get some cable so i can seperate the other 250w HPS i got from its ballest, but ive got a friends that knows hoe ya to it. hes also gunna help with the set up. 

its great when u have weed u can say look i aint got any money but u wont a 8th or summit for doing that.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im not sure where the blueberry came from i think it was a friend.
> 
> the tent has arrived, but ive had to pospone ma shopping trip will 2morrow. bin busy busy busy. so hopefully with a little help with some friends i can get it sorted. still need ta get some cable so i can seperate the other 250w HPS i got from its ballest, but ive got a friends that knows hoe ya to it. hes also gunna help with the set up.
> 
> its great when u have weed u can say look i aint got any money but u wont a 8th or summit for doing that.


that's awesome...sounds like you'll be up and running in no time then. I take it your enjoying your smoke, despite the unforunate early end it had to come to.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

well i did have to sell quite a large portion of it so that i would b able to fun the tent an can and stuff, but ive had bout a 1/4 and ye its bin really nice and buzzy. even friends that bought it off me said it was a nice smoke


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 9, 2009)

aaaaw aint they cute


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

the lil babies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

labelled like a pro!  back on track in less than 4 weeks lgp. dedication


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2009)

we would of sorted it sooner but i had to visit family today my grandad was 83 on the 9th. So did the grandson thing and let him buy me a pint or two lol 5 hr round trip to drop his card and prezzy off . Its a good 45 min drive to my hydro shop where we gonna get a fan and filter, we'll go in the morning to get it out the way or maybe wait till the afternoon lol


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> well i did have to sell quite a large portion of it so that i would b able to fun the tent an can and stuff, but ive had bout a 1/4 and ye its bin really nice and buzzy. even friends that bought it off me said it was a nice smoke


Thats good to hear, just a lil curious how did your drying and cure go, like how long for each and what method you used in each about a two weeks away form my own harvest and would appreciate the info because I'd like to be high by new years lol. I know this may sound low budget but its working for me I use 6 of those cone shaped air freshners(renuzit) 3 at my window 3 out side my grow door and company always says it smells like citrus never ganja. Only reason is because I've heard of these fans not 100% eliminating the smell so why spend the cash I figure. Do whats best for you guys just a grower trying to help. Great job guys


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 10, 2009)

And sorry I was a lil late on the grow suggestions but I always wanted to see how a burmese or Fucking Incredible would go under a 250hps if you guys can get the seeds I think that would be a good route even though your current course is nice too


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 11, 2009)

samstevens1 said:


> Thats good to hear, just a lil curious how did your drying and cure go, like how long for each and what method you used in each about a two weeks away form my own harvest and would appreciate the info because I'd like to be high by new years lol. I know this may sound low budget but its working for me I use 6 of those cone shaped air freshners(renuzit) 3 at my window 3 out side my grow door and company always says it smells like citrus never ganja. Only reason is because I've heard of these fans not 100% eliminating the smell so why spend the cash I figure. Do whats best for you guys just a grower trying to help. Great job guys


well i need a carbon filter coz the order eaters arnt hiding the smeel. i live in a block of flats with 3 other ppl on ma landing and 4 ppl above.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2009)

Did you manage get that fan to work properly? (soz)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 11, 2009)

no but its ok. its gunna go to a gud home someone else can fix it. im gunna go shop on monday


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

then shell be rocking 500w of hps on 4 tiny seedlings lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 12, 2009)

heya just deciding on what fan i would need for ma setup. its a 1m*1m*1.2m. with 500w of light.

i wasnt sure weather to go for the 5" or 4" fan.

bear in mind that 4" set is £120 and the 5" set is £160

here are the 2 descriptions:

4 inch - Airflow = 175 cubic metres per hour

5 inch - Airflow = 275 cubic metres per hour

Any help would b greatful as i dont wanna go over the top on the fan.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd go for the 5 inch fan coz heat could be a problem with 2 250w's and you don't wanna have to upgrade coz that'll mean you'll have to spend more than twice as much. Thats my 2 cents


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

I think so too. Its a 2m tall tent not 1.2 lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 14, 2009)

ok ill go for the 5 inch can and fan set


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

i rock a 4 inch in the same size tent with a 600w which is no problems heat wise in fact its perfect tempo wise 20 in the dark and 25 in the light

id be wary in a flat as i am with the noise, my 4inch makes a kanny noise a 5 inch is gonna make a little more but probably not a great deal

sorry just realised youd mae ya choice lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i rock a 4 inch in the same size tent with a 600w which is no problems heat wise in fact its perfect tempo wise 20 in the dark and 25 in the light
> 
> id be wary in a flat as i am with the noise, my 4inch makes a kanny noise a 5 inch is gonna make a little more but probably not a great deal
> 
> sorry just realised youd mae ya choice lol


is ur tent 2 meter high. i made a mistake with the dimentions. i still havent made a decision realli. i havent gone to the shop yet. i probably wont decide till the last min. im no gud with choices.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah im 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 tall. yeah im the same i think ive made the choice, certain of the one i want then i get there n think hmmmmm usually only when im stoned tho. i try not to go shopping stoned anymore for that very reason


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 14, 2009)

well ill b there most of the tym so i dont fink the noise will matter, but ill take that into consideration


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

kool lgp, i wouldn't worry too much then, id still probably save the 40 bar but then again good airflow = better bud. think im just getting tight with it being xmas haha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 14, 2009)

well the saving i make will pay for pots and nuts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

and it all fits neatly into place!!! get cracking! lol


----------



## jesters missus (Dec 14, 2009)

I've missed SO much!!
Sorry LGP!

That Blueberry is very fat.. I like it!!







Will you be continuing this journal or making a new one? I don't wanna' get left behind!

Anyway, I'm along for the ride again.

And well done on your first grow!!

Peace


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 14, 2009)

i will b keeping everything in this thread. cant b bothered making a new one lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2009)

you should, u can call it new grow 500w hps this time


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

sounds good to me westy... i really need to upgrade too a 600w but i think it will be too hot in my room


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> sounds good to me westy... i really need to upgrade too a 600w but i think it will be too hot in my room


aint ya gotta 5"extractor fan yet?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

mine is 4" mate. (i mean fan by the way lol). my room is not as tall as yours tho.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got a 5 inch fan and my tent is a metre square and 1.8m tall and i use a 600w and i needed a cooltube to keep the heat to a reasonable level. your tent is taller and you'll have 100w less so a 4 inch might be enough. I'd still go for the 5 inch just to be sure.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2009)

i had to go to heathrow this morning so never went up shop today we'll go tomoz lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

heathrow eh? thats not far from ealing, am i right? i worked up that way back in the day.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> i had to go to heathrow this morning so never went up shop today we'll go tomoz lol.


heathrow eh? thats not far from ealing, am i right? i worked up that way back in the day.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2009)

I dunno i went to the airport to pick one of my mates mates up coming in from new york, coming homre to see his mum n that for xmess. Its pretty grim down there lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 15, 2009)

It seems like you perfer to do tomorrow what you can put off today lol..... That's one of the lines from the stoner creed I think..


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah today is the tommorow u worried about yesterday and all is well


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

yay. i got everything i need, just nedd to call a few m8s to help set it up


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

i dunno y? lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Is she helping put the tent set up together mr west might be a bit jealous. lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2009)

ssshhhhhh!!!!!!!! dont tell him lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i dunno y? lol


as long as wots on the plates for me and i can take pics of them all playing im as happy as a purring kitty lol. Spent close to 240 quid today, cherching thank you very much mr hydro shop man lol. Worth every penny if it means we can keep out of jail and grow high grade shmoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

church!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2009)

what happend to the chick pick???? Are we back in Riussia again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

aye where da pics of this new setup ??? is it up yet? said the vicar to his wife...


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2009)

nah its still boxed up in my flat, we aint the fastest workers in this world. itll be up by end of week if lgp pulls her finger out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

Christmas might get here faster hahahahaha


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

baaaah humbug


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

fuckin rights bah humbug indeed mate scrooge didnt get into the spirit until xmas day and im not even doing that. roll on boxing day so it can be another 364 days till the fucker rolls round again. 

xmas is for kids and some religious types. not me


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

its a k mart conspiracy.. 

thats what i think anyway lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin rights bah humbug indeed mate scrooge didnt get into the spirit until xmas day and im not even doing that. roll on boxing day so it can be another 364 days till the fucker rolls round again.
> 
> xmas is for kids and some religious types. not me


 I wholeheartedly agree. Being nice to people that you normally avoid. While we're on the subject NYE sucks too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

i havent been out on nye for years house party with your real friends. fuck hangers on


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

i havent been out on nye in a while either 

ya just cant go out with a missus and besides my body hurts to much these days. id be fucked i reckon lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

hahahah you cant go out with ya missus?!?! i know its more fun on your own lol i always end up more wrecked than i should get on me jack jones


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

hehe yeah girls crack on to the blokes and blokes crack on to the firls its just not a good mix. 

besides i always get left looking after every fuck.... just cos i could always hold my head lol. i preffer to just have fun with justthe two of us or maybe go to a pub... everyone only clubs for the same reasons, music, sex and drugs not really a couples thing ya know lol....

i got some wicked stories from the single times though lol. aaaaah the good old days. 

quick bump this mofo before the missus sees lol. j.j


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> hehe yeah girls crack on to the blokes and blokes crack on to the firls its just not a good mix.
> 
> besides i always get left looking after every fuck.... just cos i could always hold my head lol. i preffer to just have fun with justthe two of us or maybe go to a pub... everyone only clubs for the same reasons, music, sex and drugs not really a couples thing ya know lol....
> 
> ...



do wot now jester bump it so ur mrs can read it? ok mate no worries son


----------



## fishindog (Dec 16, 2009)

bump bump bump lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

we have wrapped the fan and can and tent in snazzy chrimbo wrapping paper so we can easily take it all inti lgps flat lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

STEALTH nice work westy lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry guys and girls but this thread will cease to exist as i have started a new thread for ma new grow.

heres the link

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/284005-500watt-hps-grow-lil-ganja.html#post3537271


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

oh right , i go docs for 5 mins


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 18, 2009)

its alive....
.................ITS ALIVE



hmm i dont think this threads dead yet


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

only cuz u know twats like me are still subscribed dude lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

and me...............am i a twat then?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> and me...............am i a twat then?


no ur a willy, Willy lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

oooh, i see lol (through my one eye)


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 18, 2009)

New thread shit best get over there.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> New thread shit best get over there.



lol dont worry u aint missed much mate we aint even taken the shits to her flat yet.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol dont worry u aint missed much mate we aint even taken the shits to her flat yet.


you lazy stoners..


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

yep, so best skin up a doobie for the road but it never gets as far as the road.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

so when's it happening mate?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> so when's it happening mate?


Takes long pull on his joint and shrugs, when ever this snow clears up i guess


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2009)

I guess that makes three of us lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

No snow here just bloody freezing outside, fkit Im staying in and getting baked to fook.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No snow here just bloody freezing outside, fkit Im staying in and getting baked to fook.


 did u have plans on going out today? Loads of snow over this end of the field mate.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

No the wifes gone visiting family so Im on me tod smoking way too much haze.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No the wifes gone visiting family so Im on me tod smoking way too much haze.


is there such a thing as way too much? My tolenrances are megga high. Ill do a fat hash joint to top it off nicely hahaha gold seal here i come lol and a sprinkle of jack the ripper lemon haze for extra taste i think lol.>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

Too much is when I cant breath for the lungs are full. lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

cant breath for coughing lol thats my problem, fukin asthma bollox


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

Im ok with a spliff dont think I could hit a bong my chest wouldnt take it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah i dunt fuk wsith bongs normaly lol
its the jointsd that make me cough like a twat lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't do bongs they make me cough my ring up and i enjoy smoking a nice spliff like an expensive cigar


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 24, 2009)

I like billies best


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

thought this thread was dead. Joints for me lesser of all the evils


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

nope its alive.

the other one dont seem to get updated much lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 26, 2009)

thats coz there still babies. the magic wont start till the new year when i put them into flower


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 27, 2009)

nah they is doing fine i was just being a smartass hehe.

your new journals comming along nicely i just figure if i can respond to something on a different thread your thread can stay on topic. hehe 

i really do try to post as little useless shit as possible. sorry guys but i guess im just an ass lol. 

when you thinking of flowering??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 27, 2009)

in the nxt week or so. things are all go now over there


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

Im gonna unsubscribe from this jurnal as of now. Cath all u lovely guys over at lgp's other thread>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah guess ill be a follower this time lol.... 

unsubbed 2..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2009)

oh no everyone is leaving me.


----------

